#  > Islam >  > Islam en meer >  Leuke, mooie plaatjes

## Ruqayyah

Leuke, mooie plaatjes

----------


## Ruqayyah



----------


## Ruqayyah



----------


## Ruqayyah



----------


## Ruqayyah



----------


## Ruqayyah



----------


## Ruqayyah



----------


## Ruqayyah



----------


## Ruqayyah



----------


## Ruqayyah



----------


## Ruqayyah



----------


## Ruqayyah



----------


## Ruqayyah



----------


## Ruqayyah



----------


## Ruqayyah



----------


## Ruqayyah



----------


## Ruqayyah



----------


## Ruqayyah



----------


## Ruqayyah



----------


## Ruqayyah



----------


## Ruqayyah



----------


## Ruqayyah



----------


## Ruqayyah



----------


## Ruqayyah



----------


## Ruqayyah



----------


## Ruqayyah



----------


## Ruqayyah



----------


## Ruqayyah



----------


## Ruqayyah



----------


## Ruqayyah



----------


## Ruqayyah



----------


## Ruqayyah



----------


## Ruqayyah



----------


## Ruqayyah



----------


## Ruqayyah



----------


## Ruqayyah



----------


## Ruqayyah



----------


## Ruqayyah



----------


## Ruqayyah



----------


## Ruqayyah



----------


## Ruqayyah



----------


## Ruqayyah



----------


## Ruqayyah



----------


## Ruqayyah



----------


## Ruqayyah



----------


## Ruqayyah



----------


## Ruqayyah



----------


## Ruqayyah



----------


## Ruqayyah



----------


## Ruqayyah



----------


## Ruqayyah



----------


## Ruqayyah



----------


## Ruqayyah



----------


## Ruqayyah



----------


## Ruqayyah



----------


## Ruqayyah



----------


## Ruqayyah



----------


## Ruqayyah



----------


## Ruqayyah



----------


## Ruqayyah



----------


## Ruqayyah



----------


## Ruqayyah



----------


## Ruqayyah



----------


## Ruqayyah



----------


## Ruqayyah



----------


## Ruqayyah



----------


## Ruqayyah



----------


## Ruqayyah



----------


## Ruqayyah



----------


## Ruqayyah



----------


## Ruqayyah



----------


## Ruqayyah



----------


## Ruqayyah



----------


## Ruqayyah



----------


## Ruqayyah



----------


## Ruqayyah



----------


## Ruqayyah



----------


## Ruqayyah



----------


## Ruqayyah



----------


## Ruqayyah



----------


## Ruqayyah



----------


## Ruqayyah



----------


## Ruqayyah



----------


## Ruqayyah



----------


## Ruqayyah



----------


## Ruqayyah



----------


## Ruqayyah



----------


## Ruqayyah



----------


## Ruqayyah



----------


## Ruqayyah



----------


## Ruqayyah



----------


## Ruqayyah



----------


## Ruqayyah



----------


## Amira21

prachtige plaatjes maschallah.

----------


## Ruqayyah

> prachtige plaatjes maschallah.


ja heel mooi mashallah

----------


## Ruqayyah



----------


## Ruqayyah



----------


## Ruqayyah



----------


## Ruqayyah



----------


## Ruqayyah



----------


## Ruqayyah



----------


## Ruqayyah



----------


## Ruqayyah



----------


## Ruqayyah



----------


## Ruqayyah



----------


## Ruqayyah



----------


## Ruqayyah



----------


## Ruqayyah



----------


## Ruqayyah



----------


## Ruqayyah



----------


## Ruqayyah



----------


## Ruqayyah



----------


## Ruqayyah



----------


## Ruqayyah



----------


## Ruqayyah



----------


## Ruqayyah



----------


## Ruqayyah



----------


## Ruqayyah



----------


## Ruqayyah



----------


## Ruqayyah



----------


## Ruqayyah



----------


## Ruqayyah



----------


## Ruqayyah



----------


## Ruqayyah



----------


## Ruqayyah



----------


## Ruqayyah



----------


## Ruqayyah



----------


## Ruqayyah



----------


## Ruqayyah



----------


## Ruqayyah



----------


## Ruqayyah



----------


## Ruqayyah



----------


## Ruqayyah



----------


## Ruqayyah



----------


## Ruqayyah



----------


## Ruqayyah



----------


## Ruqayyah



----------


## Ruqayyah



----------


## Ruqayyah



----------


## Ruqayyah



----------


## Ruqayyah



----------


## Ruqayyah



----------


## Ruqayyah



----------


## Ruqayyah



----------


## Ruqayyah



----------


## Ruqayyah



----------


## Ruqayyah



----------


## Ruqayyah



----------


## Ruqayyah



----------


## Ruqayyah



----------


## Ruqayyah



----------


## Ruqayyah



----------


## Ruqayyah



----------


## Ruqayyah



----------


## Ruqayyah



----------


## Ruqayyah



----------


## Ruqayyah



----------


## Ruqayyah



----------


## umrah

ma sha Allah

----------


## umrah

ma sha Allah!

----------


## umrah

ma Sha Allah!

----------


## Muwahhidah

> Leuke, mooie plaatjes


deze is prachtig Maa Shaa Allaah

----------


## Muwahhidah



----------


## Muwahhidah



----------


## Muwahhidah



----------


## Muwahhidah



----------


## Muwahhidah



----------


## Muwahhidah



----------


## Muwahhidah



----------


## Muwahhidah



----------


## Muwahhidah



----------


## Muwahhidah



----------


## Muwahhidah



----------


## Muwahhidah



----------


## Muwahhidah



----------


## Muwahhidah



----------


## Muwahhidah



----------


## Muwahhidah



----------


## Muwahhidah



----------


## Muwahhidah



----------


## Muwahhidah



----------


## Muwahhidah



----------


## Muwahhidah



----------


## Muwahhidah



----------


## Muwahhidah



----------


## Muwahhidah



----------


## Muwahhidah



----------


## Muwahhidah



----------


## Muwahhidah



----------


## Muwahhidah



----------


## Muwahhidah



----------


## Muwahhidah



----------


## Muwahhidah



----------


## Muwahhidah



----------


## Muwahhidah



----------


## Muwahhidah



----------


## Muwahhidah



----------


## Muwahhidah



----------


## Muwahhidah



----------


## Muwahhidah



----------


## Muwahhidah



----------


## Muwahhidah



----------


## Muwahhidah



----------


## Muwahhidah



----------


## Muwahhidah



----------


## Muwahhidah



----------


## Muwahhidah



----------


## Muwahhidah



----------


## Muwahhidah



----------


## Muwahhidah



----------


## Muwahhidah



----------


## Muwahhidah



----------


## Muwahhidah



----------


## Muwahhidah



----------


## Muwahhidah



----------


## Muwahhidah



----------


## Muwahhidah



----------


## Muwahhidah



----------


## Muwahhidah



----------


## Muwahhidah



----------


## Muwahhidah



----------


## Muwahhidah



----------


## Muwahhidah



----------


## Muwahhidah



----------


## Muwahhidah



----------


## Muwahhidah



----------


## Muwahhidah



----------


## Muwahhidah



----------


## Muwahhidah



----------


## Muwahhidah



----------


## Muwahhidah



----------


## Muwahhidah



----------


## Muwahhidah



----------


## Muwahhidah



----------


## Muwahhidah



----------


## Muwahhidah



----------


## Muwahhidah



----------


## Muwahhidah



----------


## Muwahhidah



----------


## Muwahhidah



----------


## Muwahhidah



----------


## Muwahhidah



----------


## Muwahhidah



----------


## Muwahhidah



----------


## Muwahhidah



----------


## Muwahhidah



----------


## Muwahhidah



----------


## Muwahhidah



----------


## Muwahhidah



----------


## Muwahhidah



----------


## Muwahhidah



----------


## Muwahhidah



----------


## Muwahhidah



----------


## Muwahhidah



----------


## Muwahhidah



----------


## Muwahhidah



----------


## Muwahhidah



----------


## Muwahhidah



----------


## Muwahhidah



----------


## Muwahhidah



----------


## Muwahhidah

> 


upppp

----------


## Muwahhidah

> 


upppp

----------


## Ruqayyah

*Say, My prayer, my offering, my life and my death are for Allah, the Lord of all the worlds.* *- The Holy Quran [6:162]*

----------


## Ruqayyah

*Prophet Muhammad (peace be upon him) said: By his good character a believer will attain the degree of one who prays during the night and fasts during the day.* *- Reported by Abu Dawood, Hadeeth*

----------


## Ruqayyah

*The Prophet (pbuh) said, “Allah said, “I have prepared for My righteous slaves (such excellent things) as no eye has ever seen, nor an ear has ever heard nor a human heart can ever think of.* 
*- Reported by Bukhari, Hadeeth.*

----------


## Ruqayyah

*Rasulullah SAW said, “Do not talk for long without remembering Allah, for talking much without remembering Allah is hardness of the heart. The most distant amongst Men from Allah is one with a hardened heart.”* *- Reported by At-Tirmidhi, Hadeeth.*

----------


## Ruqayyah

*Allah’s Apostle said “The Hell Fire complained to its Lord saying, ‘Oh Allah! My different parts eat up each other.’ So, He allowed it to take two breaths, one in the winter and the other in summer, and this is the reason for the severe heat and the bitter cold you find (in weather).”* *- Reported by Bukhari, Hadeeth.*

----------


## Ruqayyah

*Friends, on that day, will become enemies to one another, except the God-fearing, (to whom it will be said) “Oh My servants, there is no fear for you today, nor will you grieve - Oh those (servants) who believed in Our signs, and remained obedient - Enter the Paradise, you and your spouses, showered with bliss.”* *- The Holy Quran [43:67,68,69,70]*

----------


## Ruqayyah

*The Prophet, peace upon him, said, “All of the speech of the Child of Adam will be held against him, it will not be in his favor; except commanding good, forbidding wrong, or the remembrance of Allah.”* *- Reported by At-Tirmidhi, Hadeeth.*

----------


## Ruqayyah

*It is better for a leader to make a mistake in forgiving than to make a mistake in punishing.* *- Reported by At-Tirmidhi, Hadeeth.*

----------


## Ruqayyah

*She believed in me when no one else did; she accepted Islam when people rejected me; and she helped and comforted me when there was no one else to lend me a helping hand.* *- Beloved Prophet Muhammad (peace be upon him) relates to his first wife Khadijah.*

----------


## Ruqayyah

*Allah’s Messenger (SAW) said, “The nearest a slave can be to his Lord is when he is prostrating, so invoke (supplicate) Allah much in it.”* *- Reported by Muslim & Abu Dawood, Hadeeth.*

----------


## Ruqayyah

*Do not look to those above you. Look to those below you, as it will more likely remind you of the favours Allah has bestowed upon you.* *- Reported by Muslim, Hadeeth.*

----------


## Ruqayyah

*Allah’s Messenger (SAW) said, “Shall I not point out to you a person whom the Fire is forbidden to touch and who is forbidden to the Fire? He is the one who makes things easy for the relatives.”* *- Reported by At-Tirmidhi, Hadeeth.*

----------


## Ruqayyah

*And it is among His signs that He has created for you wives from among yourselves, so that you may find tranquility in them, and He has created love and kindness between you. Surely in this there are signs for a people who reflect.* *- The Holy Quran [30:21]*

----------


## Ruqayyah

*Prophet Muhammad (peace be upon him) said, “I guarantee a house in the surroundings of Paradise for a man who avoids quarrelling even if he was in the right, a house in the middle of Paradise for a man who avoids lying even if he was joking, and a house in the upper part of Paradise for a man who made his character good.”* *- Reported by Abu Dawood, Hadeeth.*

----------


## Ruqayyah

*The Prophet (peace be upon him) said: “Shall I not guide you to the most excellent charity? It is to provide for your daughter when she is sent back to you and has no one but you to provide for her.”* *- Reported by At-Tirmidhi, Hadeeth.*

----------


## Ruqayyah

*Allah’s Apostle (pbuh) said to us, “Honesty descended from the Heavens and settled in the roots of the hearts of men (faithful believers), and then the Quran was revealed and the people read the Quran, (and learnt it from it) and also learnt it from the Sunna.” Both Quran and Sunna strengthened their (the faithful believers’) honesty.* 
*- Reported by Bukhari, Hadeeth.*

----------


## Ruqayyah

*Allah’s Apostle (peace be upon him) said: The people most loved by me from amongst my Ummah would be those who would come after me but everyone amongst them would have the keenest desire to catch a glimpse of me even at the cost of his family and wealth.* *- Reported by Muslim, Hadeeth.*

----------


## Ruqayyah

*Abu Hurairah (May Allah be pleased with him) reported: Messenger of Allah (PBUH) never found fault with food. If he had inclination to eating it, he would eat; and if he disliked it, he would leave it.* *- Reported by Bukhari, Hadeeth.*

----------


## Ruqayyah

*Do they not travel through the land,so that their hearts (and mind) may thus learn wisdom and their ears may thus learn?*
*Truly it is not their eyes that are blind, but their hearts, which are within the bosoms, that grow blind.*
*- Al Hajj 22:46*

----------


## Ruqayyah

*Allah’s Messenger (peace be upon him) said, “My parable and that of yours is like a man who kindled a fire. When it has illuminated all around him, the moths and grasshoppers began to fall therein. He tried to push them away, but they overcame him and jumped into it. I am catching hold of your waists ties (to save you) from fire, but you slip away from my hands.”* *- Reported by Muslim, Hadeeth.*

----------


## Ruqayyah

*Surely, those who have declared: “Our Lord is Allah”, then remained steadfast, on them the angels will descend, saying, “Do not fear, and do not grieve; and be happy with the good news of the Jannah (Paradise) that you had been promised. We have been your friends in the worldly life, and (will remain as such) in the Hereafter. And for you here is whatever your souls desire, and for you here is whatever you call for.* 
*- The Holy Quran [41:30-31]*

----------


## Ruqayyah

*The Prophet (SAW) said, “None is more patient than Allah against the harmful and annoying words He hears (from the people): They ascribe children to Him, yet He bestows upon them health and provision.* *- Reported by Bukhari, Hadeeth.*

----------


## Ruqayyah

*When you recite the Qur’ān, We place an invisible curtain between you and those who do not believe in the Hereafter, and We put covers on their hearts barring them from understanding it, and (We put) deafness in their ears; and when you refer to your Lord alone (without referring to their presumed deities,) in the Qur’ān, they turn their backs in aversion.* 
*- The Holy Quran [17:45-46]*

----------


## Ruqayyah

*Righteousness is good morality, and wrongdoing is that which wavers in your soul and which you dislike people finding out about.* 
*- Reported by Muslim, Hadeeth.*

----------


## Ruqayyah

*Serve Allah, as you would if you could see Him; although you cannot see Him, He can see you.* 
*- Reported by Muslim, Hadeeth.*

----------


## Ruqayyah

*I heard the Messenger of Allah say : What I have forbidden to you, avoid; what I have ordered you [to do], do as much of it as you can. It was only their excessive questioning and their disagreeing with their Prophets that destroyed those who were before you.* 
*- Reported by Bukhari & Muslim, Hadeeth.*

----------


## Ruqayyah

*Whoever loves for Allah’s sake, hates for Allah’s sake, gives for Allah’s sake and withholds for Allah’s sake has a perfect faith.* 
*- Reported by Abu Dawood, Hadeeth.*

----------


## Ruqayyah

*And yet there are some people, who replace Allah with rivals, loving them as Allah is loved. But the believers love Allah more intensely.* 
*- The Holy Quran [2:165]*

----------


## Ruqayyah

*Whosoever of you sees an evil action, let him change it with his hand; and if he is not able to do so, then with his tongue; and if he is not able to do so, then with his heart; and that is the weakest of faith.* 
*- Reported by Muslim, Hadeeth.*

----------


## Ruqayyah

*When you see a person who has been given more than you in money and beauty, look to those, who have been given less.* 
*- Reported by Muslim, Hadeeth.*

----------


## Ruqayyah

*A Muslim who meets with others and shares their burdens is better than one who lives a life of seclusion and contemplation.* 
*- Reported by Muslim, Hadeeth.*

----------


## Ruqayyah

*Oh Allah, grant me your love, grant me that I love those who love you; grant me, that I might do the deeds that win your love. Make your love dearer to me than the love of myself, my family and wealth.* 
*- Reported by At-Tirmidhi, Hadeeth.*

----------


## Ruqayyah

*The Messenger of Allah said, “Allah has pardoned for me my people for their mistakes and their forgetfulness and for what they have done under duress.”* *- Reported by Ibn Majah, Hadeeth.*

----------


## Ruqayyah

*The Messenger of Allah (PBUH) said, “Convey glad tidings to those who walk to the mosque in the darkness. For they will be given full light on the Day of Resurrection.”* 
*- Reported by At-Tirmidhi & Abu Dawood, Hadeeth.*

----------


## Ruqayyah

*Allah’s Messenger said, “When a woman observes the five times of prayer, fasts during Ramadan, preserves her chastity and obeys her husband, she may enter by any of the gates of Paradise she wishes.”* 
*- Reported by At-Tirmidhi, Hadeeth.*

----------


## Ruqayyah

*But whoever is (too) blind in this (world to see the right path) will be (too) blind in the Hereafter (to reach the salvation), and much more astray from the path.* 
*- The Holy Quran [17:72]*

----------


## Ruqayyah

*Say, “Who is there to protect you from Allah, if He intends evil to you, or (who is there to prevent Him) if He intends mercy for you?” Beside Allah, they will not find for themselves either a friend or a helper.* 
*- The Holy Quran [33:17]*

----------


## Ruqayyah

*Allah’s Apostle (SAW) said, “The Angels keep on asking Allah’s forgiveness for anyone of you, as long as he is at his praying place and he does not pass wind (Hadath). They will say, ‘Oh Allah! Forgive him, Oh Allah! be Merciful to him.”* 
*- Reported by Bukhari, Hadeeth.*

----------


## Ruqayyah

*So, be patient. Surely Allah’s promise is true, and let not the disbelievers shake your firmness.* 
*- The Holy Quran [30:60]*

----------


## Ruqayyah

*The Prophet of Allah said: He who is asked something he knows and conceals it will have a bridle of fire put on him on the Day of Resurrection.* 
*- Reported by Abu Dawood, Hadeeth.*

----------


## Ruqayyah

*Whoever opts for the immediate (benefits from) life herein, We give him, right here in this life, as much as We will, to whomever We intend. Then We assign Jahannam for him where he shall enter condemned, discarded. And whoever opts for the Hereafter and makes efforts for it as due, while he is a believer, then, the effort of such people is appreciated!* 
*- The Holy Quran [17:18-19]*

----------


## Ruqayyah

*Allah’s Messenger (SAW) said: A strong believer is better and is more lovable to Allah than a weak believer, and there is good in everyone, but cherish that which gives you benefit in the Hereafter and seek help from Allah and do not lose heart, and if anything in the form of trouble comes to you, don’t say “If I had not done that, it would not have happened so and so”, but say: Allah did that what He had ordained to do and your ‘if’ opens the gate for the Satan.* 
*- Reported by Muslim, Hadeeth.*

----------


## Ruqayyah

*The Prophet S.A.W said Allah will give shade to seven types of people under His Shade on the Day of Resurrection. One of them will be a person who remembers Allah and his eyes are then flooded with tears.* 
*- Reported by Bukhari, Muslim.*

----------


## Ruqayyah

*Prophet (Sallallahu ‘Alaihi Wa Sallam) said, “A group of people amongst my followers will remain obedient to Allah’s orders and they will not be harmed by anyone who will not help them or who will oppose them, till Allah’s Order (the Last Day) comes upon them while they are still on the right path.”* 
*- Reported by Bukhari, Hadeeth.*

----------


## Ruqayyah

*Do people think that they will be left (at ease) only on their saying, “We believe” and will not be put to any test?* 
*- The Holy Quran [29:2]*

----------


## Ruqayyah

*Allah said: ‘Those who love one another for My glory, will have mimbars (pulpits) of light, and the Prophets and martyrs will wish that they had the same.* 
*- Reported by At-Tirmidhi, Hadeeth.*

----------


## Ruqayyah

*Say: “Whether you conceal what is in your hearts or reveal it, Allah will know it.” He knows what is in the heavens and what is in the earth. Allah is powerful over everything.* 
*- The Holy Quran [3:29]*

----------


## Ruqayyah

*The ones who believe and their hearts are peaceful with the remembrance of Allah. Listen, the hearts find peace only in the remembrance of Allah.* 
*- The Holy Quran [13:28]*

----------


## Ruqayyah

*Allah’s Messenger (may peace be upon him) said: The Paradise is surrounded by hardships and the Hell-Fire is surrounded by temptations.* *- Reported by Muslim, Hadeeth.*

----------


## Ruqayyah

*The Messenger of Allah (PBUH) said, “If anyone calls others to follow right guidance, his reward will be equivalent to those who follow him (in righteousness) without their reward being diminished in any respect, and if anyone invites others to follow error, the sin, will be equivalent to that of the people who follow him (in sinfulness) without their sins being diminished in any respect”.* *- Reported by Muslim, Hadeeth.*

----------


## Ruqayyah

*To Allah belongs the East and the West. So, whichever way you turn, there is the Face of Allah. Indeed, Allah is All-Embracing, All-Knowing.* *- The Holy Quran [2:115]*

----------


## Ruqayyah

*The Messenger of Allah (peace be upon him) said, “Perform Salah more often. For every prostration that you perform before Allah, He will raise your position by one degree and will remit one of your sins”.* *- Reported by Muslim, Hadeeth.*

----------


## Ruqayyah

*The believers, male and female, are friends to each other. They bid virtue and forbid vice and establish Salāh and pay Zakāh and obey Allah and His Messenger. Those are the ones whom Allah will bless with mercy. Surely, Allah is Powerful, Wise.* *- The Holy Quran [9:71]*

----------


## Ruqayyah

*He is the One who created the heavens and the earth in six days, then He positioned Himself on the Throne. He knows whatever goes into the earth and whatever comes out from it, and whatever descends from the sky, and whatever ascends thereto. He is with you wherever you are, and Allah is watchful of whatever you do.* *- The Holy Quran [57:4]*

----------


## Ruqayyah

*Does man think that We shall not assemble his bones? Yes, We are able to put together in perfect order the tips of his fingers.* *- The Holy Quran [75:3-4]
*

----------


## Ruqayyah

*Had Allah willed, He would have made a single community of people, but (He did not), so that He may test you in what He has given to you. Strive, then, to excel each other in good deeds. To Allah is the return for all of you. Then Allah shall tell you about that in which you disputed.* *- The Holy Quran [5:48]*

----------


## Ruqayyah

*Prophet Muhammad (peace be upon him) was asked what type of earning was the best, and he replied: “A man’s work with his hands and every (lawful) business transaction.”* *- Reported by At-Tirmidhi, Hadeeth.*

----------


## Ruqayyah

*Beware also of the prayer of the oppressed, for there is no veil between such a prayer and Allah.* *- Reported by Bukhari, Hadeeth.*

----------


## Ruqayyah

*When a man asked Prophet Muhammad, may Allah’s peace and blessings be upon him, “Oh Messenger of Allah, when will the Day of Judgement be?”, the Prophet(saw) replied, “What have you prepared for it?” He said, “I have not prepared for it a great deal of prayer, fasting nor charity, but I love Allah and His Messenger intensely,” the Prophet(saw) said, “You will be with those whom you love.”* *- Reported by Bukhari, Hadeeth.*

----------


## Ruqayyah

*Allah’s Messenger (peace be upon him) said, his Lord suggested turning the valley of Mecca into gold for him but he replied, “No, my Lord, but let me have enough to eat and be hungry on alternate days; then when I am hungry I shall make supplication to Thee and make mention of Thee, and when I have enough I shall praise and thank Thee.”* *- Reported by At-Tirmidhi, Hadeeth.*

----------


## Ruqayyah

*Allah’s Messenger (may peace be upon him) said : The people most loved by me from amongst my Ummah would be those who would come after me but everyone amongst them would have the keenest desire to catch a glimpse of me even at the cost of his family and wealth.* *- Reported by Muslim, Hadeeth.*

----------


## Ruqayyah

*Wondrous are the believer’s affairs. For him there is good in all his affairs, and this is so only for the believer. When something pleasing happens to him, he is grateful, and that is good for him; and when something displeasing happens to him, he is patient, and that is good for him.* *- Reported by Muslim, Hadeeth.*

----------


## Ruqayyah

*Allah’s Messenger (may peace be upon him) said: The most despicable amongst persons in the eye of Allah is one who tries to fall into dispute with others (for nothing but only to display his knowledge and power of argumentation).* *- Reported by Muslim, Hadeeth.*

----------


## Ruqayyah

*Allah says, ‘I am as My servant thinks I am, and I am with him when he remembers Me. If he remembers Me to himself, I remember him to Myself; and if he remembers Me in a gathering, I remember him in a gathering better than it. If he draws near to Me a hand’s span, I draw near to him an arm’s length; if he draws near to Me an arm’s length, I draw near to him a fathom’s length; and if he comes to Me walking, I go to him with haste.’* *- Reported by Bukhari, Muslim, At-Tirmidhi & Ibn Majah, Hadeeth.*

----------


## Ruqayyah

*All believers are but brothers, therefore seek reconciliation between your two brothers, and fear Allah, so that you may be blessed with mercy.* *- The Holy Quran [49:10]*

----------


## Ruqayyah

*Be mindful of Allah, you will find Him before you. Get to know Allah in prosperity and He will know you in adversity. Know that what has passed you by was not going to befall you; and that what has befallen you was not going to pass you by. And know that victory comes with patience, relief with affliction, and ease with hardship.* *- Reported by At-Tirmidhi, Hadeeth.*

----------


## Ruqayyah

*Two sets of eyes have been forbidden from the Fire: an eye that weeps from the fear of Allah, and an eye that has spent the night protecting Islam and its people from the people of disbelief.* *- Reported by Saheeh Al Jaami, Hadeeth.*

----------


## Ruqayyah

*Prophet Muhammad (peace be upon him) said: “The best of you are those who are slow to anger and swift to cool down. Beware of anger, for it is a live coal on the heart of the descendants of Adam.”* *- Reported by At-Tirmidhi, Hadeeth.

*

----------


## Ruqayyah

*There is a polish for everything that takes away rust; and the polish for the heart is the remembrance of Allah.* 
*- Reported by Bukhari, Hadeeth.*

----------


## Ruqayyah

*If Allah helps you, there is none to overcome you. And if He abandons you, then, who is there to help you after that? In Allah the believers should place their trust.* 
*- The Holy Quran [3:160]*

----------


## Gezellige-Meisje

Up! ps: leuke topic

----------


## Muwahhidah

"Deze wereld is zoals een schaduw. Als je erachteraan rent en het wilt pakken dan zal je dat nooit kunnen doen. Maar als je je rug ernaartoe keert en ervan wegloopt, dan heeft het geen ander keus dan om jou te volgen". (Ibn Al Qayyim Al Jawzia)

----------


## Muwahhidah

Abdellah ibn Omar zei: De Profeet pakte me bij mijn schouders en zei: 
"Leef in de wereld alsof je een vreemdeling of een reiziger bent. Kijk niet neer op de minste van het goede werken al is het maar glimlachen naar je broeder wanneer je hem tegenkomt."
(Sah'ih' Moeslim)

----------


## Muwahhidah

"Wat kunnen mijn vijanden mij aandoen? Mijn Paradijs ligt in mijn hart, het gaat met mij mee waar ik ook heenga. Mij in de gevangenis gooien is slechts een afzondering, mij uit het land gooien is een reis (op de weg van Allaah) en mij doodmaken is martelaarschap".
* (Ibn Taymiyyah)*

----------


## Muwahhidah

Alle mensen zijn dood, behalve degenen die kennis hebben. Alle mensen die kennis hebben slapen, behalve degenen die goede daden verrichten. Alle mensen die goede daden verrichten zijn bedrogen, behalve degenen die oprecht zijn. En zij die oprecht zijn, zijn altijd in een staat van bezorgdheid. 
*(Imam Shafi)*

----------


## Muwahhidah

De profeet saws zei "Als u rekent op Allah, zoals het hoort, dan zult u voorzien worden zoals de vogels: zij vertrekken 's ochtends met een lege maag en keren 's avonds weer verzadigd terug". (Tirmidi)

----------


## Muwahhidah

De Profeet Mohammed heeft gezegd: “Ik heb jullie twee dingen achtergelaten, en als je je aan beide vasthoudt, dan zul je nooit gaan dwalen; het Boek van Allaah en mijn Soennah.”(Imaam Maalik)

----------


## Muwahhidah

Abu Bakr As-Siddiqe heeft gezegd:

"Welke aarde zal mij dragen, welke hemel zal mij beschutten, als ik over het Boek van Allah dingen zeg waar ik geen kennis over heb."

----------


## Muwahhidah

“Kijk uit voor jaloezie, want jaloezie verteert iemands goede daden, zoals vuur hout verteert.”

Deze hadith is overgeleverd door Abu Huraira (moge Allah hem genadig zijn) van de Profeet (vrede en zegeningen zij met hem) en staat vermeld in Abu Dawud.

----------


## Muwahhidah

“Haast jullie om goede werken te verrichten. Er zal spoedig een beproeving zijn zoals een gedeelte van een donkere nacht. Een man zal ‘s ochtends moslim zijn en hij zal ‘s avonds ongelovig zijn. En hij zal ‘s avonds moslim zijn en hij zal ‘s morgens ongelovig zijn. Hij zal zijn geloof verkopen voor wereldse winst.” 

In Sahih Muslim staat dat Abu Hurayrah (moge Allah tevreden met hem zijn) heeft overgeleverd dat de Boodschapper van Allah (vrede en zegeningen zij met hem) deze woorden uitsprak.

----------


## Muwahhidah

Profeet Mohammed (vrede zij met hem) heeft gezegd:
"De meest perfecte mensen van de gelovigen zijn degenen wiens gedrag het meest perfect is, en het meest perfect van hen zijn degenen die zich het beste tegenover hun vrouwen gedragen". (Overgeleverd door al-Tirmidhi).

----------


## Muwahhidah

“Wie n van de moeilijkheden van de gelovige verhelpt, zal door Allah van n van zijn moeilijkheden verholpen worden op de Dag der Opstanding. En Wie een ongemak (van een ander) vergemakkelijkt, Allah zal in dit wereldse leven en in het Hiernamaals zijn ongemak vergemakkelijken. En wie (de (fouten van) een moslim bedekt, Allah zal in dit wereldse leven en in het Hiernamaals zijn (fouten) bedekken. En Allah blijft de dienaar helpen zolang hij zijn broeder helpt. En wie een pad bewandelt zoekende naar kennis, Allah zal voor hem hiermee een pad naar het Paradijs vergemakkelijken. En er is geen groep mensen die zich in n van de huizen van Allah verzamelt om het Boek van Allah te reciteren en onderling te bestuderen, of Hij doet innerlijke rust op hen neerdalen, en genade zal hen bedekken en de Engelen zullen zich om hen scharen en Allah zal hen gedenken bij degenen die bij Hem zijn. En wie vertraagd wordt door zijn daden, zijn goede familienaam zal dit niet kunnen versnellen.”*

Deze hadith is van de Profeet (vrede en zegeningen zij met hem) overgeleverd door Abu Huraira (moge Allah tevreden met hem zijn) en staat vermeld in Sahih Muslim. Verder staat de hadith ook opgenomen in 40 hadith Nawawi

----------


## Muwahhidah

_Adi ibn Hatim heeft overgeleverd dat de Profeet Mohammad, Allah's vrede en zegeningen zij met hem, toevlucht bij Allah tegen het vuur van de Hel zocht en zich de andere kant omdraaide. Toen zocht hij weer toevlucht tegen het vuur en draaide zich weer om. Toen zei hij, 'O Mensen, red julliezelf van het Vuur, al was het maar met het uitgeven van een halve dadel op de weg van Allah (i.e. aan de behoeftigen). Wie dat ook niet heeft, (i.e. moet zich van het Vuur redden) met het zeggen van iets goeds en vriendelijks'. (Sahih Bukhari, Boek 73, Hadith 52)._

----------


## Muwahhidah

_Ibn Omar zei, 'Ik heb de Profeet, Allah's vrede en zegeningen zij met hem, horen zeggen, 

'Allah zal een gelovige dicht bij Zich brengen en Hij zal hem dekken met Zijn Bedekking. Dan zal Hij hem vragen, 'Heb je die en die zondes verricht?' De man zal antwoordden, 'Ja, O mijn Heer' en Allah zal hem vragen en vragen tot die man denkt dat hij ten onder is gegaan (i.e. door zoveel zonden). Allah zal dan zeggen, 'Ik hield je zonden verborgen in de wereld (i.e. voor de mensen) en vandaag zal Ik ze vergeven' en dan hij zal het boek van zijn daden krijgen'. (Sahih Bukhari, Boek 43, Hadith 621)._

----------


## Muwahhidah

_Anas ibn Malik, Humaid, Salim ibn Ajad, Abdullah, moge Allah tevreden over hun zijn, en velen anderen hebben overgeleverd

Dat ze op reis waren met de Profeet, Allah's vrede en zegeningen zij met hem, en tekort aan water hadden. Iedereen was op zoek naar water, maar niemand kon water vinden. De Profeet zei, 'Breng het water dat jullie hebben'. Ze brachten een pot met water erin. De Profeet stak zijn hand erin en zei, 'Kom naar het gezegend water, en de zegen is van Allah' en de aanwezigen zagen dat het water zich vermeerderde onder de vingers van de Profeet. En bijna 1500 mensen en hun dieren dronken van het water en ze verrichten het rituele reiniging ermee'. (Sahih Bukhari, Boek 56, Hadith 766)._

----------


## Muwahhidah

_Er is overgeleverd dat Abdullah, moge Allah tevreden over hem zei, 

'Ik bezocht de Profeet en hij had zware koorts. Ik vroeg, 'U hebt zware koorts. Zult u een dubbele beloning krijgen?' De Profeet zei, 'Ja, want geen Muslim wordt getroffen door ellende of Allah wist zijn zondes ermee af, zoals bladeren van bomen vallen zijn zonden van hem af'. (Sahih Bukhari, Boek 70, Hadith 550)._

----------


## Muwahhidah

_Abu Hurairah, moge Allah tevreden over hem zijn, heeft overgeleverd dat de Profeet, Allah's vrede en zegeningen zij met hem, 

Zijn kleinzoon Hasan kust en Al Aqra bin Habis zat naast hem. Al Aqra zei, 'Ik heb tien kinderen en ik heb nooit een van hen gekust'. De Boodschapper van Allah keek hem aan en zei, 'Wie geen liefde toont, zal geen liefde ontvangen'. (Sahih Bukhari, Boek 73, Hadith 26)._

----------


## Muwahhidah

_Abu Hurairah heeft overgeleverd dat mensen aan de Profeet, Allah's vrede en zegeningen zij met hem, vroegen, 

'O Boodschapper van Allah, zullen wij onze Heer zien op de Dag des Oordeels?' De Profeet vroeg aan hun, 'Hebben jullie moeite met het zien van de zon in de middag als er geen wolken voor staan?' Zij antwoordden, 'Nee'. Toen vroeg hij weer, 'Hebben jullie moeite met het zien van de maan overnacht als er geen wolken voor staan?' Zij antwoordden, 'Nee'. Hij zei toen, 'Bij Allah, in Wien's Hand mijn ziel ligt, jullie zullen geen moeite hebben met het zien van jullie Heer (op de Dag des Oordeels), net zoals jullie geen moeite hebben met het zien van deze twee (i.e. de zon en de maan)'. (Sahih Muslim, Boek 42, Hadith 7078)._

----------


## Muwahhidah

_Er is overgeleverd dat Aisha, moge Allah tevreden over haar zijn, zei, 

'Een paar Joden kwamen naar de Profeet en zeiden, 'As Samu Alaikom (i.e. Dood zij met jou)' Ik begreep het en zei, 'Wa Alaikom As Samu, Wal'an (i.e. Dood zij op jou en Allah's vloek!)' De Profeet zei, 'O Aisha, doe rustig aan. Allah houdt ervan als mensen altijd goed en aardig zijn'. Ik vroeg, 'O Boodschapper van Allah! Hoorde je niet wat ze zeiden?' De Profeet zei, 'Hoorde je niet wat ik zei? Ik zei (i.e. tegen die Joden), 'Wa Alaikom' (i.e. En op jou)'. (Sahih Bukhari, Boek 73, Hadith 53)._

----------


## Muwahhidah

_Aisha heeft overgeleverd dat een (i.e. slechte) man toestemming vroeg om binnen te komen en met de Profeet te praten en de Profeet zei, 'Laat hem binnen komen! Wat een slechte broeder is hij van zijn mensen!' Toen hij binnenkwam ging de Profeet op een mooie en goede manier met hem praten. Toen hij wegging vroeg Aisha, 'O Boodschapper van Allah! Je zei eerst zulke dingen over hem en toen ging u zo goed met hem om?' De Profeet zei, 'O Aisha! De slechtste mensen zijn zij, door wien's slechte woorden en daden mensen van hem weglopen'. (Sahih Bukhari, Boek 73, Hadith 80)._

----------


## Muwahhidah

_Er is overgeleverd dat Sahl ibn Sa'ad As Said zei, 

'Een man liep naast de Boodschapper van Allah en hij vroeg aan iemand die naast hem zat, 'Wat zeg je me van die man?' De man antwoordde, 'Die persoon is een van de geerd en gerespecteerde mensen. Bij Allah! Als hij de hand van een vrouw zal vragen, zouden zij hem zeker die vrouw uithuwelijken! Als hij voorspraak zal doen voor iemand, zou zijn voorspraak zeker geacepteerd worden!' De Profeet werd stil tot een ander man langs de Profeet liep. De Profeet vroeg weer aan zijn metgezel, 'Wat zeg je me van die (i.e. tweede) man dan?' Zijn metgezel zei, 'O Boodschapper van Allah! Dit is een van de arme Muslims. Als hij de hand van een vrouw zou vragen, zou niemand een vrouw aan hem uithuwelijken! Als hij voorspraak zou doen voor iemand, zou niemand zijn voorspraak accepteren en als hij spreekt luistert niemand naar hem'. Toen zei de Profeet, 'Deze (i.e. tweede) man is beter dan een wereld vol van die andere (i.e. eerste) man!' (Sahih Bukhari, Boek 76, Hadith 454)._

----------


## Muwahhidah



----------


## Muwahhidah



----------


## Muwahhidah



----------


## Muwahhidah



----------


## Muwahhidah



----------


## Muwahhidah



----------


## Muwahhidah



----------


## Muwahhidah



----------


## Muwahhidah



----------


## Muwahhidah



----------


## Muwahhidah



----------


## Muwahhidah

Without knowledge action is useless and knowledge without action is futile. - Abu Bakr as-Siddiq

----------


## Muwahhidah

"A man should be like a child with his wives, but if they need him, he should act like a man"
[Umar ibn al-Khattab]

----------


## Muwahhidah

"Toen de Profeet Mohammed, sallAllaahu 'alayhi wasallam, overleed had hij geen boeken achtergelaten, Mohammed, sallAllaahu 'alayhi wasallam, heeft nog nooit een boek geschreven, Mohammed, sallAllaahu 'alayhi wasallam, had geen uitgever of drukkerij, maar Mohammed, sallAllaahu 'alayhi wasallam, had alles gekerfd (achtergelaten) in de harten van duizenden om zich heen. - Sheikh Anwar Awlaki, rahimahuAllaah. -

----------


## Muwahhidah



----------


## Muwahhidah



----------


## Muwahhidah



----------


## Muwahhidah



----------


## Muwahhidah



----------


## Muwahhidah

The best love is when you find someone who makes your Imaan rise, who makes you more pious and who helps you here in this Dunya because that persons wants to meet you again in Jennah

----------


## Muwahhidah

The example of a believer is that of a fresh tender plant. Wind bends it sometimes and some other time it makes it straight - Bukhari

----------


## Muwahhidah

Being happy doesn't always make us grateful, but being grateful will always make us happy, Alhamdulillaah

----------


## Muwahhidah

A man is he who fears the death of his heart, not his body. - Ibn Al-Qayyim al-Jawzia

----------


## Muwahhidah

Beautiful people are not always good, but good people are always beautiful. - Ali, Radhiyalahu Anhu

----------


## Muwahhidah

Everyone who is taken by death asks for more time while everyone who still has time makes excuses for procrastrinaton - Ali ibn Abi Talib

----------


## Muwahhidah



----------


## Muwahhidah



----------


## Muwahhidah



----------


## Muwahhidah



----------


## Muwahhidah



----------


## Muwahhidah



----------


## Muwahhidah



----------


## Muwahhidah



----------


## Muwahhidah



----------


## Muwahhidah



----------


## Muwahhidah



----------


## Muwahhidah

_The likeness [of the munfiq] is as the likeness of one who kindled a fire; then, when it lighted all around him, Allh took away their light and left them in darkness. So they could not see. They are deaf, dumb and blind, so they return not [to the Right Path]. (Quran 2:17)

_
_Qatdah – Allh’s mercy be upon him – said:

This is the likeness Allh has given of the Hypocrite (munfiq); he says l ilha illallh and with it marries into the Muslims, inherits from the Muslims, fights alongside the Muslims, and protects his blood and wealth. But when death comes, [the testimony of faith] has no basis in his heart, and no reality in his actions, so the munfiq is stripped of it at death and left in darkness and blindness wondering therein, just as he was blind about the right of Allh and obedience to Him in his worldly life and deaf to the truth.

Al-Tabar, Al-Tafsr._

----------


## Muwahhidah



----------


## Muwahhidah



----------


## Muwahhidah



----------


## Muwahhidah

_Er is overgeleverd door Abu Hurairah, moge Allah tevreden over hem zijn, dat de Profeet, Allah's vrede en zegeningen zij met hem, zei, 

'Als de ongelovige wist hoeveel Genade in God's Handen is, dan zou zelfs hij de hoop niet verliezen op het intreden van het Paradijs. En als een gelovige wist, hoe streng Allah is in het Straffen, dan zou hij zich niet veilig voelen voor het Vuur'. (Sahih Bukhari, Boek 76, Hadith 476)._

----------


## Muwahhidah

_Abu Hurairah heeft overgeleverd dat de Profeet, Allah's vrede en zegeningen zij met hem, zei,

'Allah heeft gezegd, 'Als Mijn dienaar een intentie heeft om iets goeds te doen, maar hij doet het niet, dan schrijf Ik voor hem een beloning. En als hij het wel doet, dan schrijf Ik tien tot zevenhonderd keer meer beloningen voor hem. Maar als hij een intentie heeft om iets slechts te doen en hij doet het niet, wordt er niks geschreven over hem. En als hij het slechte intentie die hij had, uitvoert dan wordt er slechts een slechte daad genoteerd'. (Sahih Muslim, Boek 1, Hadith 234)._

----------


## Muwahhidah

_Anas ibn Maalik verhaalt dat de Boodschapper van Allah (vrede zij met hem) heeft gezegd: 

“Wie veertig dagen het gezamenlijke gebed verricht en altijd aanwezig is bij de eerste Takbier; het zal voor hem genoteerd worden als vrijwaring voor twee zaken: het Vuur en hypocrisie.”(Hasan verklaard door Sheikh al-Albaani in Sahieh at-Tirmidhi)_

----------


## Muwahhidah

Praying shoulder to shoulder, Foot to foot. That's the true definition Of brotherhood.

----------


## Muwahhidah

_“Every harm that enters upon the servant, is caused by the heart’s corruption.” — Ibn al-Qayyim_

----------


## Muwahhidah

_Abdullah ibn Amr heeft de Profeet horen zeggen, 'De Barmhartige is Genadig tegen degenen die genadig zijn. Als je genade toont aan degenen die op aarde zijn, zal Degene die in de hemelen is, jou Genade tonen'. (Abu Dawud, Boek 41, Hadith 4923)_

----------


## Muwahhidah

_Sa'd bin Abi Waqqas: 
I saw Hamzah fight with two swords in front of the messenger of Allh during the battle of Uhud. He said: 'I am the lion of Allh!' (as-Siyar 1/177)_

----------


## Muwahhidah

_Een vrouw kan haar liefde verbergen voor veertig jaar. Maar kan haar haat niet langer dan een uur verbergen.
- Ali ibn Abu Taalib, radhiAllaahu 'anh._

----------


## Muwahhidah



----------


## Muwahhidah



----------


## Muwahhidah



----------


## Muwahhidah



----------


## Muwahhidah



----------


## Muwahhidah



----------


## Muwahhidah



----------


## Muwahhidah



----------


## Gezellige-Meisje



----------


## Gezellige-Meisje



----------


## Gezellige-Meisje



----------


## Gezellige-Meisje



----------


## Gezellige-Meisje



----------


## Gezellige-Meisje



----------


## Gezellige-Meisje



----------


## Gezellige-Meisje



----------


## Gezellige-Meisje



----------


## Gezellige-Meisje



----------


## Gezellige-Meisje



----------


## Gezellige-Meisje



----------


## Gezellige-Meisje



----------


## Gezellige-Meisje



----------


## Gezellige-Meisje



----------


## Gezellige-Meisje



----------


## Gezellige-Meisje



----------


## Gezellige-Meisje



----------


## Gezellige-Meisje



----------


## Ruqayyah



----------


## Ruqayyah



----------


## Ruqayyah



----------


## Ruqayyah



----------


## Ruqayyah



----------


## Ruqayyah



----------


## Ruqayyah



----------


## Ruqayyah



----------


## Ruqayyah



----------


## Ruqayyah



----------


## Ruqayyah



----------


## Ruqayyah



----------


## Ruqayyah



----------


## Ruqayyah



----------


## Ruqayyah



----------


## Ruqayyah



----------


## Ruqayyah



----------


## Ruqayyah



----------


## Ruqayyah



----------


## Ruqayyah



----------


## Ruqayyah



----------


## Ruqayyah



----------


## Ruqayyah



----------


## Ruqayyah



----------


## Ruqayyah



----------


## Muwahhidah



----------


## Muwahhidah



----------


## Muwahhidah



----------


## Muwahhidah



----------


## Muwahhidah



----------


## Muwahhidah



----------


## Muwahhidah



----------


## Muwahhidah



----------


## Muwahhidah



----------


## Muwahhidah



----------


## Muwahhidah



----------


## Muwahhidah



----------


## Muwahhidah



----------


## Muwahhidah



----------


## Muwahhidah



----------


## Muwahhidah



----------


## Muwahhidah



----------


## Muwahhidah



----------


## Muwahhidah



----------


## Muwahhidah



----------


## Muwahhidah



----------


## Muwahhidah



----------


## Muwahhidah



----------


## Muwahhidah



----------


## Muwahhidah



----------


## Muwahhidah



----------


## Muwahhidah



----------


## Muwahhidah



----------


## Muwahhidah



----------


## Muwahhidah



----------


## Muwahhidah



----------


## Muwahhidah



----------


## Muwahhidah



----------


## Muwahhidah



----------


## Muwahhidah



----------


## Muwahhidah



----------


## Muwahhidah



----------


## Muwahhidah



----------


## Muwahhidah



----------


## Ruqayyah

*Het begroeten wanneer je het huis binnengaat

* Anas verhaalt dat de Profeet (sallallahoe aleihi wa sallam - Allah's zegen en vrede zij met hem) tegen hem zei: "O zoon, wanneer je je huis binnengaat, begroet dan je mensen. Het is een bron van zegeningen voor jou en de leden van je familie."
_
 Overlevering: Tiermiedie_

----------


## Ruqayyah

*Het zien van de Profeet in een droom

* Aboe Hoerairah verhaalt dat de Profeef (sallallahoe aleihi wa sallam - Allah's zegen en vrede zij met hem) heeft gezegd: "Hij die mij in zijn droom ziet is alsof hij mij ziet als hij wakker is, - of het lijkt alsof hij mij ziet terwijl hij wakker is – want Satan kan mijn gedaante niet aannemen."

_Overlevering: Al-Buchaarie en Muslim_

----------


## Ruqayyah

*Bedelen

* Aboe 'Abdoellah az-Zoebair ibn Al-Awwaam verhaalt dat de Profeet (sallallahoe aleihi wa sallam - Allah's zegen en vrede zij met hem) heeft gezegd: "Het is beter voor een ieder van jullie als hij touwen pakt, de bergen intrekt, en een pak hout op zijn rug draagt, en het dan verkoopt en zo beschermt Allah zijn gezicht, (het is beter) dan dat hij de mensen vraagt, of zij het hem nu geven of niet."

_Overlevering: Al-Bucharie_

----------


## Ruqayyah

*Paradijs en Hel

* Aboe Huraira verhaalt dat de Profeet _(sallallahoe aleihi wa sallam - Allah's zegen en vrede zij met hem)_ werd gevraagd: "Wat zal de meeste mensen in het Paradijs brengen?" Hij antwoordde: "Vrees voor Allah en een goed karakter." Hij werd gevraagd: "Wat zal de meeste mensen in de Hel brengen?" Hij zei: "De mond en de geslachtsdelen."

_Overlevering: Tiemiedie_

----------


## Ruqayyah

*Genadig zijn tegenover kinderen

* Aboe Hoerairah verhaalt dat de Profeet (sallallahoe aleihi wa sallam - Allah's zegen en vrede zij met hem) Hasan bin Ali kuste. Hij was in het gezelschap van Aqra' ibn Haabis. Aqra' zei: "Ik heb tien kinderen, maar ik heb nog nooit een van hen gekust." De Boodschapper van Allah (sallallahoe aleihi wa sallam - Allah's zegen en vrede zij met hem) keek naar hem, en zei: "Wie niet genadig is, wordt niet begenadigd."

_Overlevering: Al-Buchaarie en Muslim_

----------


## Ruqayyah

Aboe Hoerairah verhaalt dat er een man naar de Boodschapper van Allah ging en vroeg: "O Boodschapper van Allah (sallallahoe aleihi wa sallam - Allah's zegen en vrede zij met hem) , wie van de mensen heeft het meeste recht op goed gezelschap van mij?" Hij (sallallahoe aleihi wa sallam - Allah's zegen en vrede zij met hem) antwoordde: "Je moeder." De man vroeg: "En wie dan?" Hij (sallallahoe aleihi wa sallam - Allah's zegen en vrede zij met hem) antwoordde: "Je moeder?" "En wie dan?" Hij (sallallahoe aleihi wa sallam - Allah's zegen en vrede zij met hem) antwoordde: "Je moeder." "En wie dan?" hij (sallallahoe aleihi wa sallam - Allah's zegen en vrede zij met hem) antwoordde: "Je vader."

_Overlevering: Al-Buchaarie en Muslim_

----------


## Ruqayyah

Abdoellah ibn Abbas verhaalt dat de Boodschapper van Allah (sallallahoe aleihi wa sallam - Allah's zegen en vrede zij met hem) de verklaring van zijn Gezegende en Verhevene Heer aanhaalde: "Voorwaar, Allah heeft het goede en het kwade beschreven en hun gradatie duidelijk uiteengezet: 'Hij die zich voorneemt een goede daad te verrichten en deze nog niet uitgevoerd heeft, wordt voor de volle maat daarvan beloond, en indien hij deze daad uitvoert, beloont Allah hem tien tot zevenhonderdvoudig of zelfs nog vele malen meer. Als hij naar een slechte daad neigt, maar deze niet uitvoert, word hij door Allah voor de volle maat van een goede daad beloond. Als hij naar een slechte daad neigt, en deze uitvoert, word hem door Allah alleen maar n slechte daad aangerekend."

_Overlevering: Bucharie en Muslim_

----------


## Ruqayyah

Aboe Hoerairah verhaalt dat de Boodschapper van Allah gewoonlijk tijdens zijn Sadjdah in de Salaat smeekte: "O Allah, vergeef mij al mijn zonden, kleine en grote, de eerste en de laatste, de openlijke en de verborgene."

_Overlevering: Muslim_

----------


## Ruqayyah

Ibn Oemar verhaalt dat de Profeet (sallallahoe aleihi wa sallam - Allah's zegen en vrede zij met hem) zei: "Een moslim is verplicht te luisteren en te gehoorzamen, of hij ervan houdt of er een hekel aan heeft, behalve wanneer hem verplicht wordt iets te doen dat zondig is, en in dat geval is er geen plicht te luisteren en te gehoorzamen." 

_Overlevering: Al-Buchaarie en Muslim_

----------


## Ruqayyah

Aboe Huraira verhaalt dat de Profeet (sallallahoe aleihi wa sallam - Allah's zegen en vrede zij met hem) heeft gezegd: "Laat niemand naar de dood verlangen, want als hij deugzaam is, is het mogelijk dat hij aan zijn goede werken toevoegt; en als hij een zondaar is, toont hij misschien berouw."
_
 Overlevering: Al-Bucharie_

----------


## Ruqayyah

Aboe Huraira verhaalt dat de Profeet (sallallahoe aleihi wa sallam - Allah's zegen en vrede zij met hem) heeft gezegd: "Het voedsel voor twee is voldoende voor drie en het voedsel voor drie is voldoende voor vier."

_Overlevering: Al-Bucharie & Muslim_

----------


## Ruqayyah

Aboe Mas'oed al-Badrie verhaalt dat de Profeet (sallallahoe aleihi wa sallam - Allah's zegen en vrede zij met hem) heeft gezegd: "Wanneer en man geld uitgeeft voor zijn familie, hopend op de beloning van Allah ervoor, dan wordt dat beschouwd als sadaqa."

_Overlevering: Al-Bucharie & Muslim_

----------


## Ruqayyah

Aboe Huraira verhaalt dat de Profeet (sallallahoe aleihi wa sallam - Allah's zegen en vrede zij met hem) heeft gezegd: "Een gelovige man behoort een gelovige vrouw niet te haten. Als hij een eigenschap in haar haat, dan vindt hij een andere (eigenschap) van haar waar hij tevreden over is. "Of hij zei "daarnaast" in plaats van "een andere".

_Overlevering: Muslim_

----------


## Ruqayyah

Abdullah bin `Abbas (Moge Allah hem genadig zijn) heeft overgeleverd dat de Boodschapper van Allah (sallallahoe aleihi wa sallam - Allah's zegen en vrede zij met hem) een gouden ring in een man's hand zag . Hij (de Profeet) trok het weg, en wierp het weg, en zei: Als iemand van jullie van plan is om naar de hel te gaan, laat hem dit in zijn hand zetten."

_Overlevering: Muslim_

----------


## Ruqayyah

Anas verhaalt: er kwam een man naar de Profeet (sallallahoe aleihi wa sallam - Allah's zegen en vrede zij met hem), en zei: O Boodschapper van Allah, ik heb een overtreding (hadd) begaan, straf mij. Er werd gebeden en de man bad met de Boodschapper van Allah mee. Toen het gebed over was, zei hij: O Boodschapper van Allah, ik heb een overtreding begaan, straf mij volgens het Boek van Allah. Hij vroeg: Was jij tijdens het gebed bij ons aanwezig? Hij antwoordde: Ja Hij (sallallahoe aleihi wa sallam - Allah's zegen en vrede zij met hem) zei: Dan ben je vergeven.

_Overlevering: Al-Buchaarie en Muslim_

----------


## Ruqayyah

De Profeet (sallallahoe aleihi wa sallam - Allah's zegen en vrede zij met hem) heeft gezegd: "Bidt zoals jullie mij het gebed hebben zien verrichten."

_Overlevering: Al-Buchaarie_

----------


## Ruqayyah

De Profeet (sallallahoe aleihi wa sallam - Allah's zegen en vrede zij met hem) heeft gezegd: “Als jullie doden, doodt dan op de beste wijze. En als jullie slachten, slacht dan op de beste wijze. Laat ieder van jullie zijn mes goed slijpen en laat hem het te slachten dier geruststellen.” 
_
Overlevering: Muslim_

----------


## Ruqayyah

De Profeet (sallallahoe aleihi wa sallam - Allah's zegen en vrede zij met hem) heeft gezegd: 'Druk elkaar op het hart om vrouwen goed te behandelen."

_Overlevering: Muslim_

----------


## Ruqayyah

Abdoellah ibn Masoed verhaalt dat de Profeet (sallallahoe aleihi wa sallam - Allah's zegen en vrede zij met hem) heeft gezegd: "Oprechtheid leidt tot het paradijs. Een man volhardt in het vertellen van de waarheid, totdat hij bij Allah opgeschreven is als een waarheidsgetrouw man. Leugenachtigheid leidt tot zonde en zonde leidt tot het vuur en een man gaat door met het vertellen van leugens, totdat hij bij Allah opgeschreven is als een leugenaar."

_Overlevering: Al-Buchaarie en Muslim_

----------


## Ruqayyah

Aboe Hurayrah verhaalt dat de Profeet (sallallahoe aleihi wa sallam - Allah's zegen en vrede zij met hem) heeft gezegd: "De mensen houden niet op vragen te stellen, tot zij dit punt bereiken: 'Goed, Allaah heeft alles geschapen, maar wie heeft dan Allaah geschapen?' In zo'n situatie moet je zeggen:- '*Ik geloof in Allaah*'.

_Overlevering: Muslim_

----------


## Ruqayyah

Samoerah Ibn Djoendoeb verhaalt dat de Profeet (sallallahoe aleihi wa sallam - Allah's zegen en vrede zij met hem) heeft gezegd: "Bedelen is een soort wond die iemand zijn aangezicht toebrengt, behalve in het geval dat men een heerser iets vraagt (beroep doen op de Islamitische heerser in zijn functie als beheerder van de staatskas en om hulp vragen of een aandeel van de zakaat), of in omstandigheden van extreme behoefte."

_Overlevering: Tiermiedie_

----------


## Ruqayyah

Aboe Moesa verhaalt dat de Boodschapper van Allah zei: "Degene van mensen die de grootste beloning voor zijn gebed krijgt, is degene die er het verst voor lopen; en degene die er het verst voor moet lopen; en degene die (in de moskee) wacht opdat hij zijn gebed gezamenlijk kan verrichten, krijgt een grotere beloning dan degene die het alleen verricht en dan gaat slapen."
_
Overlevering: Al-Buchaarie en Muslim_

----------


## Ruqayyah

Aboe Hoerairah verhaalt dat de Boodschapper van Allah zei: "Het reciteren van soerah al-Ikhlaas staat gelijk aan (het reciteren van) n derde van de Koran."

_Overlevering: Muslim_

----------


## Ruqayyah

Abdoellah ibn Mas'oed verhaalt dat de Profeet (sallallahoe aleihi wa sallam - Allah's zegen en vrede zij met hem) heeft gezegd: "Wie er ook maar het kleinste deeltje arrogantie in zijn hart heeft, zal het Paradijs niet binnengaan." Een man zei: "En als iemand ervan houdt om mooie kleren en mooie sandalen te hebben?" Hij antwoordde: "Voorwaar, Allah is Schoonheid en Hij houdt van het schone; arrogantie betekent op de waarheid neerkijken en mensen verachten."

_Overlevering: Muslim_

----------


## Ruqayyah

'Alie verhaalt: Ik zag de profeet (sallallahoe aleihi wa sallam - Allah's zegen en vrede zij met hem) een lap zijde in zijn rechterhand en een stuk goud in zijn linkerhand nemen, en daarop zei hij: "Het dragen hiervan is verboden voor de mannen onder mijn volgelingen."

_Overlevering: Aboe Dawoed_

----------


## Ruqayyah

Ibn Abbaas verhaalt dat de Profeet (sallallahoe aleihi wa sallam - Allah's zegen en vrede zij met hem) zei: "Drink niet in een teug zoals een kameel drinkt, maar drink in twee of drie keer. Spreek de naam van Allah uit wanneer jullie beginnen te drinken en prijs Hem wanneer jullie klaar zijn."

_Overlevering: Tiermiedie_

----------


## Ruqayyah

Aboe Kariemah al Miqdaad ibn Ma'diekarib verhaalt dat de Profeet (sallallahoe aleihi wa sallam - Allah's zegen en vrede zij met hem) hoorde zeggen: 'Geen mens vult een erger vat dan zijn maag. Een paar happen zouden voor de zonen van Adam voldoende zijn om zijn rug recht te houden, maar als hij meer moet eten, laat hem dan een derde met zijn voedsel vullen, een derde met zijn drinken en een derde leeg te laten om gemakkelijk adem te kunnen halen.

_Overlevering: Tiermiedie_

----------


## Ruqayyah

Ibn Mas'oed verhaalt dat de Profeet (sallallahoe aleihi wa sallam - Allah's zegen en vrede zij met hem) heeft gezegd: "Er zijn maar twee soorten mensen die het waard zijn om jaloers op te zijn: een persoon die van Allah voorzieningen geschonken krijgt en hij gebruikt ze voor een rechtvaardig doel; en een persoon die van Allah wijsheid krijgt waarmee hij oordeelt en anderen onderwijst,"
_
 Overlevering: Al-Bucharie & Muslim_

----------


## Ruqayyah

Aboe 'Abdoellah 'Oethman verhaalt dat hij bij de Profeet (sallallahoe aleihi wa sallam - Allah's zegen en vrede zij met hem) klaagde over pijn die hij in zijn lichaam voelde. De Profeet (sallallahoe aleihi wa sallam - Allah's zegen en vrede zij met hem) zei: "Leg je hand op de pijnlijke plaats van je lichaam en zeg driemaal 'Bismillah' (in naam van Allah), en herhaal dat zeven maal: Ik zoek bescherming bij de eer en de kracht van Allah tegen het kwaad dat ik ondervind van de pijn die ik voel."

_Overlevering: Muslim_

----------


## Ruqayyah

`Uthmaan bin Affaan heeft verhaald dat de Profeet (sallallahoe aleihi wa sallam - Allah's zegen en vrede zij met hem) heeft gezegd: "Een ieder die dood gaat en weet dat buiten Allah geen andere godheid is, zal (uiteindelijk) het paradijs (Djannah) binnengaan."

_Overlevering: Muslim_

----------


## Ruqayyah

Ibn 'Oemar verhaalt dat de Boodschapper van Allah (sallallahoe aleihi wa sallam - Allah's zegen en vrede zij met hem) zei: "Een moslim is de broeder van een moslim, hij doet hem geen onrecht aan en hij geeft hem niet over aan de vijand. Wie zich bezighoudt met het bevredigen van een behoefde van een broeder, zal ondervinden dat Allah zich bezighoudt met het bevredigen van zijn behoefte. Wie de tegenspoed van een moslim doet verdwijnen, zijn tegenspoed zal door Allah op de Dag des Oordeels verwijderd worden. En wie (tekortkomingen van een) moslim verbergt, (zijn tekortkomingen) zullen door Allah op de Dag des Oordeels verborgen worden."

_Overlevering: Al-Buchaarie en Muslim_

----------


## Ruqayyah

Wahb bin Munabbih verhaalt: "Er werd aan de Profeet (sallallahoe aleihi wa sallam - Allah's zegen en vrede zij met hem) gevraagd: 'Laa ilaha illallaah' is toch de sleutel van het Paradijs (Djannah)?. Hij (sallallahoe aleihi wa sallam - Allah's zegen en vrede zij met hem) zei: 'Ja, (het is wel waar), maar kan er een sleutel zijn zonder tanden (m.a.w. iemaan en `ibadaat ) ?. Als een sleutel is met tanden dan gaat de deur open, anders gaat het niet open en blijft het dicht."

_Overlevering: Al-Bucharie_

----------


## Ruqayyah

Abbi Sa`ied S`ad bin Maalik bin Sinaan al Khudrie heeft verhaald dat de Profeet (sallallahoe aleihi wa sallam - Allah's zegen en vrede zij met hem) heeft gezegd: "Degene die (zelfs) voor het gewicht van een grein iemaan in zijn hart heeft zal uit Het Vuur gaan.

Abu Sa`ied zei: Als iemand hieraan twijfelt, laat hem dan de `ayah lezen: (Nederlandse uitleg):

"Allaah doet niet onrecht voor het gewicht van een greintje" (Nisaa';40)

_Overlevering: At-Tirmiedie_

----------


## Ruqayyah

Othman Ibn Affan, moge Allah met hem tevreden zijn, heeft overgeleverd: "De Profeet (sallallahoe aleihi wa sallam - Allah's zegen en vrede zij met hem) heeft gezegd: "De besten onder jullie zijn degene die de Koran hebben geleerd en die deze kennis hebben overgebracht."

_Overlevering: Al-Bucharie_

----------


## Ruqayyah

De Profeet (sallallahoe aleihi wa sallam - Allah's zegen en vrede zij met hem) heeft gezegd: "Een ieder die n dag voor Allah vast, Allah zal zijn gezicht zeventig jaren afstand van het vuur verwijderen."
_
Overlevering: Muslim_

----------


## Ruqayyah

Abdullah Ibn Amr Ibn Al'aas, moge Allah met hem tevreden zijn, heeft overgeleverd: "De Profeet (sallallahoe aleihi wa sallam - Allah's zegen en vrede zij met hem) was niet onfatsoenlijk en stond het anderen ook niet toe. Hij zei altijd: 'De goeden onder jullie zijn degenen die zich het beste gedragen'."
_
 Overlevering: Al-Buchaarie en Muslim_

----------


## Ruqayyah

Overgeleverd door Aboe Talha dat de Profeet (sallallahoe aleihi wa sallam - Allah's zegen en vrede zij met hem) heeft gezegd: "De engelen betreden geen huizen waarin zich honden of afbeeldingen bevinden."
_
Overlevering: Al-Bucharie & Muslim_

----------


## Ruqayyah

Aboe Huraira verhaalt dat de Profeet (sallallahoe aleihi wa sallam - Allah's zegen en vrede zij met hem ) heeft gezegd: "Bij Allah, hij gelooft niet! Bij Allah, hij gelooft niet! Bij Allah, hij gelooft niet! Er werd hem gevraagd: "Wie (gelooft er niet), O boodschapper van Allah?" Hij zei: "Degene wiens buren niet veilig zijn voor zijn kwaad, zal het Paradijs niet binnengaan." 

_Overlevering: Al-Bucharie & Muslim_

----------


## Ruqayyah

Overgeleverd door Ibn Amar dat de Profeet (sallallahoe aleihi wa sallam - Allah's zegen en vrede zij met hem) heeft gezegd: "Jullie namen die het meest geliefd zijn door Allah zijn Abdullah en Abdurahmaan."

_Overlevering: Muslim_

----------


## Ruqayyah

Abu Huraira heeft overgeleverd dat een zwarte man of vrouw, die de moskee veegde, overleden was. De Profeet (sallallahoe aleihi wa sallam - Allah's zegen en vrede zij met hem) had naar hem gevraagd. Zij vertelden hem dat hij was overleden. Toen zei Hij: "Hadden jullie dat maar eerder aan mij verteld. Kunnen jullie zijn graf aanwijzen?". Hij kwam bij zijn of haar graf en verrichtte een gebed.

_Overlevering: Al-Buchaarie en Muslim_

----------


## Ruqayyah

Ibn 'Abbaas, moge Allah tevreden met hem en zijn vader zijn, heeft overgeleverd dat de Profeet (sallallahoe aleihi wa sallam - Allah's zegen en vrede zij met hem) heeft gezegd: "Elke maker van afbeeldingen zal in het Vuur verblijven, en voor elke afbeelding die hij heeft gemaakt, zal er (ook) een ziel voor hem (de maker van afbeeldingen) worden gemaakt, die bestraft wordt in het Vuur" Ibn 'Abbaas zei: "Als je dat echt wil doen (het maken van afbeeldingen) doe het dan van bomen en andere objecten zonder ziel."

_Overlevering: Muslim_

----------


## Ruqayyah

An-Nawwaas ibnoe Samcaan overlevert dat de Profeet (sallallahoe aleihi wa sallam - Allah's zegen en vrede zij met hem) heeft gezegd: “Goedheid is het goede gedrag en de zonde is datgene wat onrust in jezelf opwekt en waar jij niet van houdt dat anderen ervan op de hoogte komen.”

_Overlevering: Muslim_

----------


## Ruqayyah

De Profeet (sallallahoe aleihi wa sallam - Allah's zegen en vrede zij met hem) heeft gezegd: “Eenieder die een ander onrecht heeft aangedaan met betrekking tot diens eer of iets anders, laat hem deze zaak vandaag nog rechtzetten, voordat er geen dinar en dirham meer is. Als hij goede daden heeft, dan zal er een deel, ter grootte van zijn onrecht, van genomen worden. En als hij geen goede daden heeft, wordt er van de slechte daden van zijn compagnon genomen waarop deze last op hem wordt geplaatst.”

_Overlevering: Al-Bucharie_

----------


## Ruqayyah

De Profeet (sallallahoe aleihi wa sallam - Allah's zegen en vrede zij met hem) heeft gezegd: "In het paradijs bevindt zich een poort genaamd ar-Rayyaan, waardoor degenen die vasten naar binnen zullen gaan, en niemand anders zal hier doorheen gaan behalve zij; wanneer zij erdoorheen zijn zal het gesloten worden, en niemand anders zal er daarna doorheen gaan."

_Overlevering: Al-Bucharie_

----------


## Ruqayyah

Aboe 'amr Ashaybaanie zei:"De eigenaar van dit huis, (en hij verwees naar het huis van Abdoullah) heeft ons verteld dat hij de boodschapper van Allah (sallallahoe aleihi wa sallam - Allah's zegen en vrede zij met hem) vroeg, zeggende: "O Boodschapper van Allah, welke handelingen zijn geliefd bij Allah? Hij antwoordde: "Het gebed verrichten op vastgestelde tijdstippen." Hij (Abdoullah) zei: "En dan?" De boodschapper van Allah (sallallahoe aleihi wa sallam - Allah's zegen en vrede zij met hem) zei: "Gehoorzaamheid aan de ouders" En hij vroeg: "En vervolgens?" De profeet antwoordde: "Djihad in de naam van Allah"

_Overlevering: Al-Bucharie_

----------


## Ruqayyah

Ibn 'Abbaas verhaalt: "Ik bevond mij op een dag achter de Profeet (sallallahoe aleihi wa sallam - Allah's zegen en vrede zij met hem), toen hij zei: "Jongen, ik wil je een aantal zaken leren: Denk altijd aan Allah, Hij houdt jou altijd in de gaten. Houd je aan Zijn geboden; Hij zal altijd bij jou zijn. Wanneer je wat te vragen hebt, vraag dat dan aan Allah; en wanneer je hulp zoekt; zoek die dan bij Allah alleen. Denk eraan dat als alle mensen zouden samenkomen om jou een of andere gunst te betonen, zij niet in staat zouden zijn jou iets anders te betonen dan wat Allah voor jou vastgesteld heeft. En dat indien zij allemaal zouden samenspannen om jou schade toe te brengen; zij niet in staat zouden zijn om jou iets ergers toe te brengen dan dat wat Allah voor jou vastgesteld heeft. De pennen zijn opgeheven en de boeken zijn opgedroogd."

_Overlevering: At-Tiermiedie_

----------


## Ruqayyah

De Profeet (sallallahoe aleihi wa sallam - Allah's zegen en vrede zij met hem) zei: " Niemand zal het paradijs binnengaan met (alleen) zijn daden. Daarop vroegen de metgezellen hem: "Ook jij niet, O Profeet van Allah?" "Nee ook ik niet!" Antwoordde de Profeet (sallallahoe aleihi wa sallam - Allah's zegen en vrede zij met hem). "Behalve wanneer Alllah mij overspoelt met Zijn Barmhartigheid!"

_Overlevering: Muslim_

----------


## Ruqayyah

De Profeet (sallallahoe aleihi wa sallam - Allah's zegen en vrede zij met hem) heeft gezegd: "De hele wereld is een bezit en datgene wat het beste bezit van de wereld is, is een vrome vrouw." 

_Overlevering: Muslim_

----------


## Ruqayyah

Aboe Ad-darda'a heeft overgeleverd: "Ik heb de Profeet (sallallahoe aleihi wa sallam - Allah's zegen en vrede zij met hem) horen zeggen: 'Wie een weg volgt en daarmee naar kennis verlangt, voor hem maakt Allah zijn weg naar het paradijs gemakkelijker. Bovendien leggen de engelen hun vleugels voor hem neer uit tevredenheid met wat hij verricht. Elke schepsel op aarde maar ook in de hemelen, zelfs de haaien in de zeen vragen vergiffenis voor de geleerde. De positie van de geleerde en zijn belang zijn vergelijkbaar met die van de maan ten opzichte an andere planeten. De geleerden zijn de erfgenaam van de profeten, deze hebben geen Dirhams of Dinaars achtergelaten maar kennis en wie die verkrijgt heeft het meeste profijt'."

_Overlevering: Aboe Dawoed en At-Tiermiedie_

----------


## Muwahhidah

Maa Sha Allaah

----------


## Muwahhidah

Abdullah ibn Masud heeft overgeleverd dat de Profeet een mieren nest zag die in brand was gestoken en hij vroeg, 'Wie heeft dit gedaan?' Wij antwoordden, 'Wij hebben dit gedaan'. Toen zei hij, 'Alleen de Schepper van het Vuur, mag met vuur straffen!' (Abu Dawud, Boek 14, Hadith 2669).

----------


## Muwahhidah

Abu Hurairah heeft overgeleverd dat de Profeet zei, 'Mijn voorbeeld is zoals dat van een man die een vuur aansteekt, en als het vuur zijn omgeving verlicht springen allemal motten en andere insecten erin. De man deed zijn best om ze tegen te houden, maar zij glipten er doorheen en vielen in het vuur’. Hij voegde eraan toe, ‘Nu wil ik jullie vast grijpen maar jullie houden vol en willen in het vuur springen’. (Sahih Bukharie, Boek 76, Hadith 490).

----------


## Muwahhidah

Abdullah ibn Amr, moge Allah tevreden over hem zijn, heeft de Profeet, Allah's vrede en zegeningen zij met hem, horen zeggen, 'Geef mijn boodschap door aan de mensen, al was het maar een zinnetje'. (Sahih Bukhari, Boek 55, Hadith 667).

----------


## Muwahhidah

Er is overgeleverd door Mustaurid dat de Profeet zei, ‘Bij Allah, als iemand zijn vinger in een Ocean stak en het weer eruit trok, dan zou het water dat aan zijn vinger bleef kleven dit leven zijn en het Ocean het Hiernamaals’. (Sahih Muslim, Boek 40, Hadith 6843).

----------


## Muwahhidah

Abu Hurairah heeft overgeleverd dat de Profeet zei, 'Laat de slaaf van Dinar en Dirham's (i.e. Gel) en Quantify en Khamisa (i.e. luxeuze kleren) vernietigd zijn, want hij is blij wanneer hij ze krijgt en zo niet kijkt hij somber! Laat zo'n mens vernietigd en vernederd zijn en als hij gestoken is door een doorntje, dan laat hem niemand vinden die het voor hem eruit haalt! Het Paradijs is voor degenen die de teugels van hun paarden vasthebben en Jihad voeren op het pad van Allah, met ongekamd haar en voeten bedekt met stof! Als zij in de voorhoedde zijn aangesteld, zijn zij tevreden met hun plaats als bewaking en als zij in de achterhoedde zijn aangesteld, accepteren zij hun plaats met genoegen'. (Sahih Bukhari, Boek 52, Hadith 137).

----------


## Muwahhidah

Sai'd Al Khudri heeft overgeleverd dat de Profeet, Allah's vrede en zegeningen zij met hem, zei, 'Een tijd zal aanbreken waarin een van de beste bezittingen van een Muslim zijn schapen zullen zijn, en hij zal het meenemen naar de hoogste toppen van de bergen en regenwouden, om zo zijn geloof te behouden door al die kwellingen die plaats zullen vinden in die tijd'. (Sahih Bukhari, Boek 2, Hadith 18).

----------


## Muwahhidah

Ibn Omar heeft overgeleverd dat de Profeet, Allah's vrede en zegeningen zij met hem, vroeg, 'Er is een boom, en de bladeren van die boom vallen nooit af en het is zoals een Muslim (i.e. zijn goede daden gaan het hele jaar door). Wat is de naam van die boom?' Iedereen dacht aan de bomen van het woestijn en ik dacht aan een palmboom, maar ik schaamde me en ik durfde niet te antwoorden, omdat ik de jongste was en de mensen vroegen, 'Vertel ons alstublieft welke boom dat is, O Boodschapper van Allah!' en hij zei, 'Het is de palmboom'. (Sahih Bukhari, Boek 3, Hadith 58).

----------


## Muwahhidah

Er is overgeleverd door Al Mughira bin Shuba dat er een zonsverduistering was op de dag waarop de zoon van Profeet Mohammad (Ibrahiem) stierf. De mensen zeiden dat de zonsverduistering plaatsvond omdat de zoon van de Profeet was gestorven. De Profeet zei, 'De zon en de maan verduisteren niet om de dood of geboorte van iemand. Wanneer je de verduistering ziet, verricht dan het gebed!' (Sahih Bukhari, Boek 18, Hadith 153).

----------


## Muwahhidah

Aisha heeft overgeleverd, 'De vrouwen van de Profeet vroegen aan hem, 'Wie van ons zal de eerste zijn die jou zal opvolgen (i.e. na jou zal sterven?' De Profeet antwoordde, 'Degene met de langste handen'. Dus wij gingen allemaal met een stok onze handen meten en de hand van Sauda bleek de langste te zijn. Maar toen Zainab bint Jaish als eerst stierf, na de dood van de Profeet begrepen wij dat met 'Lange handen' het geven van aalmoezen werd bedoeld. Zij hield overdreven veel van het geven van aalmoezen aan de behoeftigen'. (Sahih Bukhari, Boek 24, Hadith 501).

----------


## Muwahhidah

Hakim ibn Hizam vroeg aan de Profeet, 'Voordat ik Muslim werd, heb ik goede daden verricht zoals het geven van aalmoezen, het bevrijden van slaven en ik had goede relaties met vrienden en bekenden. Zal ik daarvoor beloont worden?' De Profeet zei, 'Je werd Muslim, met de beloning van die goede daden (i.e. Je zult ook daarvoor worden beloont)'. (Sahih Bukhari, Boek 24, Hadith 517).

----------


## Muwahhidah

Overgeleverd door Zaid ibn Khalid dat de boodschapper van Allah, vrede en zegeningen van God zij met hem, zei, ‘Degene die een Ghazie voorbereidt om op de weg van Allah te gaan (i.e Jihad), dan krijgt hij dezelfde beloning als de Ghazie. En degene die zorgt voor de bezittingen van een Ghazie (i.e in tijden waarin de Ghazie op Jihad is), zal dezelfde beloning krijgen als de Ghazie’. (Sahih Bukhari, Boek 52, Hadith 96).

----------


## Muwahhidah

Abu Hurairah, moge Allah tevreden over hem zijn, heeft overgeleverd dat de Profeet, Allah's vrede en zegeningen zij met hem, zei, 'Allah heeft nooit een Profeet gestuurd, zonder dat hij een herder was'. (Sahih Bukhari, Boek 36, Hadith 463).

----------


## Muwahhidah

Abdullah ibn Omar heeft overgeleverd dat een man aan de Profeet vroeg, 'O Boodschapper van Allah, wat zegt u over (i.e. het eten van) hagedissen?' De Profeet antwoordde, 'Ik eet ze niet en ik verbied het (i.e. eten ervan) niet'. (Maliks Muwatta, Boek 54, Hadith 11).

----------


## Muwahhidah

Ibn Omar heeft de Profeet horen zeggen, 'Een dier mag niet gemelkt worden zonder de toestemming van zijn eigenaar. Is er iemand onder jullie die ervan houdt, als iemand zijn winkel inbreekt en zijn dozen breekt en eten ervan meeneemt? De uiers van de dieren zijn de dozen van de eigenaars, waar hun voorzieningen in zijn bewaard, dus niemand zou een dier van een ander moeten melken zonder zijn toestemming'. (Sahih Bukhari, Boek 42, Hadith 614)

----------


## Muwahhidah

Ibn Omar zei, 'Ik heb de Profeet, Allah's vrede en zegeningen zij met hem, horen zeggen, 'Allah zal een gelovige dicht bij Zich brengen en Hij zal hem dekken met Zijn Bedekking. Dan zal Hij hem vragen, 'Heb je die en die zondes verricht?' De man zal antwoordden, 'Ja, O mijn Heer' en Allah zal hem vragen en vragen tot die man denkt dat hij ten onder is gegaan (i.e. door zoveel zonden). Allah zal dan zeggen, 'Ik hield je zonden verborgen in de wereld (i.e. voor de mensen) en vandaag zal Ik ze vergeven' en dan hij zal het boek van zijn daden krijgen'. (Sahih Bukhari, Boek 43, Hadith 621).

----------


## Muwahhidah

Jabir ibn Abdullah heeft overgeleverd dat de Profeet zei, 'Toen de mensen van Quraish niet in mijn hemelreis verhaal geloofden, stond ik in Al Hajr en Allah liet Jurezalem voor mij verschijnen en ik begon het aan hun te beschrijven terwijl ik ernaar zat te kijken'. (Sahih Bukhari, Boek 58, Hadith 226).

----------


## Muwahhidah

Het verrichten van de Sunan en niet-verplichte gebeden (rawatib): Er is overgeleverd op gezag van Umm Habiba, radiallahu 'anha dat zij zei: "Ik hoorde de Boodschapper van Allaah sallallahu 'alayhi wa salam zeggen: 'Er is geen Moslim dienaar die elke dag twaalf rakaat van vrijwillige gebeden verricht naast de verplichten naar Allaah, behalve dat Allaah een huis voor hem bouwt in het Paradijs.

[Muslim:835]

----------


## Muwahhidah

Het maken van veel smeekbedes voor men het gebedt afsluit met 'as-salaamu 'alaykum wa rahmatullaah': Er is overgeleverd op gezag van 'Abdullah ibn 'Umar radiallahu 'anhuma die zei: "We waren gewoon dat (veel smeekbedes voor men het gebed afsluit) te doen wanneer we met de Profeet sallallahu 'alayhi wa salam waren ...hij zei, 'Laat hem dan een smeekbede kiezen die hem imponeert (die hij mooi vind) en er dua mee verrichten."

[al-Bukhari:835]

----------


## Muwahhidah

Het zitten in de tawaruk [1] positie in de tweede tashahhud: Er is overgeleverd op gezag van Abu Humayd al-Sa'di radiallahu 'anh die zei: "Als de Profeet sallallahu 'alayhi wa salam zat in de laatste rakaah dan zou hij zijn linker voet voorwaarts duwen, zijn rechtervoet omhoog halen, en zitten op zijn achterwerk." [al-Bukhari:828]

----------


## Muwahhidah

Abdullah, moge Allah tevreden over hem zijn, heeft overgeleverd dat de Profeet, Allah's vrede en zegeningen zij met hem, zei, 'Als iemand sterft en hij aanbad anderen naast God, dan zal hij zeker de Hel intreden'. (Sahih Bukhari, Boek 23, Hadith 330).

----------


## Muwahhidah

Abu Hurairah heeft overgeleverd dat de Profeet zei, 'Een tijd zal zeker aanbreken waarin alleen mensen die met rente werken zullen leven, en als iemand onder hen niet met rente werkt zal hij wel door een beetje stof van rente worden geraakt'. (Abu Dawud, Boek 22, Hadith 3325).

----------


## Muwahhidah

Uqbah ibn Amir heeft overgeleverd dat de Profeet zei, 'Waarom gaat niemand van jullie in de ochtend naar de Moskee om twee verzen uit het Boek van Allah, de Verhevene en Glorioze te lezen? Dat zou beter voor hem zijn dan twee kamelinen. Drie verzen zijn beter dan drie kamelinen, vier verzen zijn beter dan vier kamelinen en elke vers telt voor een kamelin'. (Sahih Muslim, Boek 4, Hadith 1756).

----------


## Muwahhidah

Abu Musa heeft overgeleverd dat de Profeet zei, 'Deze natie van mij zal grote Genade worden getoond. In het Hiernamaals zullen zij niet worden gestraft, maar tijdens het wereldse leven zullen zij wel worden gestraft, met beproevingen, aardbevingen en moord'. (Abu Dawud, Boek 35, Hadith 4265).

----------


## Muwahhidah

Er is overgeleverd dat Abu Hurairah, moge Allah tevreden over hem zei, over het Vuur van de Hel heeft gezegd, 'Denken jullie dat het zo rood is zoals het vuur die jullie kennen? Het is zwarter dan teer'. (Maliks Muwatta, Boek 57, Hadith 2).

----------


## Muwahhidah

Uthman ibn Affan heeft de Profeet, Allah's vrede en zegeningen zij met hem, horen zeggen, 'Als iemand sterft terwijl hij zeker wist dat niemand het recht heeft om aanbeden te worden behalve Allah, dan zal hij het Paradijs intreden'. (Sahih Muslim, Boek 1, Hadith 39).

----------


## Muwahhidah

Ibn Omar heeft overgeleverd dat de Profeet zei, 'Het voorbeeld van jullie en van de Joden en Christenen is zoals dat van een man die arbeiders inhuurde en tegen hun zei, 'Wie wilt voor 1 Qirat tot de middag voor mij werken?' De Joden gingen voor hem werken tot de middag en ze kregen 1 Qirat. Toen zei de man, 'Wie wilt voor 1 Qirat tot de namidag voor mij werken?' De Christenen gingen voor hem werken tot de namidag en ze kregen 1 Qirat. Toen zei de man voor de derde keer, 'Wie wilt voor 2 Qirat's tot de avond voor mij werken?' En jullie Moslims hebben dat geacepteerd. De Joden en Christenen werden boos en zeiden, 'Hoe kunnen wij langer werken en minder krijgen?' Allah zei, 'Heb Ik iets van jullie loon afgenomen?' Ze antwoorden van niet. Hij zei, 'Dat is Mijn zegen en Ik schenk het aan wie Ik wil'. (Sahih Bukhari, Boek 36, Hadith 468).

----------


## Muwahhidah

Abu Hurairah heeft overgeleverd dat de Profeet zei, 'Als je een smeekbede wilt verrichten, zeg dan niet, 'O Allah, vergeef me als U wilt! O Allah, vergeef me als U wilt'. Je moet standvastig zijn in je gebeden, en er is niemand die Allah tot iets kan dwingen'. (Maliks Muwatta, Boek 15, Hadith 28).

----------


## Muwahhidah

Jabir ibn Abdullah heeft overgeleverd dat de Profeet met zijn metgezellen door het Bazaar liep. Ze liepen langs een dode lam, die hele korte oren had. De Profeet pakte het vast bij het oor en vroeg aan zijn metgezellen, 'Wie van jullie zou dit voor een Dirham willen kopen?' Ze antwoordden, 'We zouden dit niet kopen, ook al was het nog goedkoper omdat wij er niks aan hebben'. De Profeet vroeg, 'Wie van jullie zou het gratis willen hebben?' Ze antwoordden, 'Bij Allah, we zouden het niet nemen ook al was het levend door die kleine oren, en nu is het zelfs dood'. De Profeet zei toen, 'Bij Allah, deze wereld heeft in de ogen van Allah minder waarde dan deze lam in jullie ogen'. (Sahih Muslim, Boek 42, Hadith 7059).

----------


## Muwahhidah

Er is overgeleverd dat Abdullah al Khorasani de Profeet heeft horen zeggen, 'Schud elkaar de handen en haat zal verdwijnen. Geef elkaar cadeautjes en houdt van elkaar en vijandigheid zal verdwijnen'. (Maliks Muwatta, Boek 47, Hadith 16).

----------


## Muwahhidah

Abu Hurairah heeft overgeleverd dat de Profeet, Allah's vrede en zegeningen zij met hem, zei, 'Waarlijk, Allah vergaf mijn mensen de slechte influisteringen die in hun harten opkomen, zolang zij er niet over spreken en (i.e. zolang zij) het niet praktiseren'. (Sahih Muslim, Boek 1, Hadith 230).

----------


## Muwahhidah

Said ibn Al Musayib heeft de Profeet, Allah's vrede en zegeningen zij met hem, horen zeggen, 'Wat ons van de Monafiqeen afscheid is dat wij tijdens het ochtend en nachtgebed (i.e. in de Moskee) aanwezig zijn, zij kunnen dat niet'. (Maliks Muwatta, Boek 8, Hadith 5).

----------


## Muwahhidah

Qays ibn Sa'd heeft overgeleverd dat de Profeet hem en een paar andere Sahaba kwam bezoeken. De Profeet kwam zijn huis binnen en zei, 'Allah's vrede en zegeningen zij met jullie' Sa'd beantwoordde zijn groet op zo'n zachte manier, dat de Profeet hem niet hoorde. Toen zei hij weer, 'Allah's vrede en zegeningen zij met jullie!' Sa'd beantwoordde zijn groet weer zacht en de Profeet hoorde het weer niet. Dus de Profeet zei voor de derde keer, 'Allah's vrede en zegeningen zij met jullie!' En toen liep hij weg. Toen ging Sa'd snel achter hem aan en zei, 'O Boodschapper van Allah! Ik hoorde uw groet, en ik beantwoorde het zacht, zodat u ons weer zult groeten'. Toen ging de Profeet weer met hem mee. (Abu Dawud, Boek 41, Hadith 5166).

----------


## Muwahhidah

De Profeet heeft gezegd, 'De beste daad is om te houden omwille van Allah en te haten omwille van Allah'. (Abu Dawud, Boek 40, Hadith 4582).

----------


## Muwahhidah

Er is overgeleverd dat Rib'i zei, 'Een man van Banu Amir vertelde mij dat hij toestemming vroeg om het huis van de Profeet, Allah's vrede en zegeningen zij met hem, in te treden en hij zei, 'Mag ik binnen komen?' De Profeet stuurde zijn bediende en zei, 'Leer deze man hoe hij toestemming moet vragen om binnen te komen en leer hem om te zeggen, 'Vrede zij met jou, mag ik binnenkomen?' De man hoorde de Profeet, Allah's vrede en zegeningen zij met hem, en zei, 'Vrede zij met jou, mag ik binnenkomen?' De Profeet liet hem toen binnen. (Abu Dawud, Boek 41, Hadith 5158).

----------


## Muwahhidah

Anas ibn Malik, moge Allah tevreden over hem zijn, heeft overgeleverd dat de Profeet, Allah's vrede en zegeningen zij met hem, zei, 'Jihad zal gevoerdt worden, totdat de laatsten van mijn Ummah de Dajjal zullen bevechten'. (Abu Dawud, Boek 14, Hadith 2526).

----------


## Muwahhidah

Ali ibn Shayban heeft de Profeet horen zeggen, 'Als iemand op het dak van een huis slaapt, met geen stenen afzetting om hem heen, dan is Allah's verantwoordelijkheid om hem te bewaken niet meer van toepassing'. (Abu Dawud, Boek 41, Hadith 5023).

----------


## Muwahhidah

Er is overgeleverd dat Abu Hurairah de Profeet, Allah's vrede en zegen zij met hem, heeft horen zeggen, 'Bij Degene in Wien's Hand mijn leven ligt, de zoon van Maria zal binnenkort als een oprechte rechter neerdalen. Hij zal de kruisen breken, de varkens doden en Jizia afschaffen. Er zal zoveel rijkdom zijn in die tijd, dat niemand het zal accepteren (i.e. als het aan hem zou worden aangeboden)'. (Sahih Muslim, Boek 1, Hadith 287).

----------


## Muwahhidah

Mu'awiyah ibn Suwayd heeft overgeleverd dat een man zijn slavin sloeg en de Profeet zei, 'Bevrijd haar'. (Abu Dawud, Boek 41, Hadith 5148).

----------


## Muwahhidah

Abu Dharr, moge Allah tevreden over hem zijn, heeft overgeleverd dat de Profeet, Allah's vrede en zegeningen zij met hem, zei, 'In de ochtend is men verplicht om aalmoes te geven namens alle boten in zijn vingers en tenen. Het groeten van iedereen die je tegenkomt onderweg is een aalmoes, aansporen tot goedheid is een aalmoes, het verbieden van het kwade is een aalmoes, het oprapen van dingen waar anderen aan kunnen struikelen op de weg is een aalmoes en seksueel gemeenschap hebben met je vrouw is een aalmoes'. (Abu Dawud, Boek 41, Hadith 5223).

----------


## Muwahhidah



----------


## Muwahhidah



----------


## Muwahhidah



----------


## Muwahhidah



----------


## Muwahhidah



----------


## Muwahhidah



----------


## Muwahhidah



----------


## Muwahhidah



----------


## Muwahhidah



----------


## Muwahhidah



----------


## Muwahhidah



----------


## Muwahhidah



----------


## Muwahhidah



----------


## Muwahhidah



----------


## Muwahhidah



----------


## Muwahhidah



----------


## Muwahhidah



----------


## Muwahhidah



----------


## Muwahhidah



----------


## Muwahhidah



----------


## Muwahhidah



----------


## Muwahhidah



----------


## Muwahhidah



----------


## Muwahhidah



----------


## Muwahhidah



----------


## Muwahhidah



----------


## Muwahhidah



----------


## Muwahhidah



----------


## Muwahhidah



----------


## Muwahhidah



----------


## Muwahhidah



----------


## Muwahhidah



----------


## Muwahhidah



----------


## Muwahhidah



----------


## Muwahhidah



----------


## Muwahhidah



----------


## Muwahhidah



----------


## Muwahhidah



----------


## Muwahhidah



----------


## Muwahhidah



----------


## Muwahhidah



----------


## Muwahhidah



----------


## Muwahhidah



----------


## Muwahhidah



----------


## Muwahhidah



----------


## Muwahhidah



----------


## Muwahhidah



----------


## Muwahhidah



----------


## Muwahhidah



----------


## Muwahhidah



----------


## Muwahhidah



----------


## Muwahhidah



----------


## Muwahhidah



----------


## Muwahhidah



----------


## Muwahhidah



----------


## Muwahhidah



----------


## Muwahhidah



----------


## Muwahhidah



----------


## Muwahhidah



----------


## Muwahhidah



----------


## Muwahhidah



----------


## Muwahhidah



----------


## Muwahhidah



----------


## Muwahhidah



----------


## Muwahhidah



----------


## Muwahhidah



----------


## Muwahhidah



----------


## Muwahhidah



----------


## Muwahhidah



----------


## Muwahhidah



----------


## Muwahhidah



----------


## Muwahhidah



----------


## Muwahhidah



----------


## Muwahhidah



----------


## Muwahhidah



----------


## Muwahhidah



----------


## Muwahhidah



----------


## Muwahhidah



----------


## Muwahhidah



----------


## Muwahhidah



----------


## Muwahhidah



----------


## Muwahhidah



----------


## Muwahhidah



----------


## Muwahhidah



----------


## Muwahhidah



----------


## Muwahhidah



----------


## Muwahhidah



----------


## Muwahhidah



----------


## Muwahhidah

Said ibn Al Musayib heeft de Profeet, Allah's vrede en zegeningen zij met hem, horen zeggen, 'Wat ons van de Monafiqeen afscheid is dat wij tijdens het ochtend en nachtgebed (i.e. in de Moskee) aanwezig zijn, zij kunnen dat niet'. (Maliks Muwatta, Boek 8, Hadith 5).

----------


## Muwahhidah

Qays ibn Sa'd heeft overgeleverd dat de Profeet hem en een paar andere Sahaba kwam bezoeken. De Profeet kwam zijn huis binnen en zei, 'Allah's vrede en zegeningen zij met jullie' Sa'd beantwoordde zijn groet op zo'n zachte manier, dat de Profeet hem niet hoorde. Toen zei hij weer, 'Allah's vrede en zegeningen zij met jullie!' Sa'd beantwoordde zijn groet weer zacht en de Profeet hoorde het weer niet. Dus de Profeet zei voor de derde keer, 'Allah's vrede en zegeningen zij met jullie!' En toen liep hij weg. Toen ging Sa'd snel achter hem aan en zei, 'O Boodschapper van Allah! Ik hoorde uw groet, en ik beantwoorde het zacht, zodat u ons weer zult groeten'. Toen ging de Profeet weer met hem mee. (Abu Dawud, Boek 41, Hadith 5166).

----------


## Muwahhidah

De Profeet heeft gezegd, 'De beste daad is om te houden omwille van Allah en te haten omwille van Allah'. (Abu Dawud, Boek 40, Hadith 4582).

----------


## Muwahhidah

Er is overgeleverd dat Rib'i zei, 'Een man van Banu Amir vertelde mij dat hij toestemming vroeg om het huis van de Profeet, Allah's vrede en zegeningen zij met hem, in te treden en hij zei, 'Mag ik binnen komen?' De Profeet stuurde zijn bediende en zei, 'Leer deze man hoe hij toestemming moet vragen om binnen te komen en leer hem om te zeggen, 'Vrede zij met jou, mag ik binnenkomen?' De man hoorde de Profeet, Allah's vrede en zegeningen zij met hem, en zei, 'Vrede zij met jou, mag ik binnenkomen?' De Profeet liet hem toen binnen. (Abu Dawud, Boek 41, Hadith 5158).

----------


## Muwahhidah

Anas ibn Malik, moge Allah tevreden over hem zijn, heeft overgeleverd dat de Profeet, Allah's vrede en zegeningen zij met hem, zei, 'Jihad zal gevoerdt worden, totdat de laatsten van mijn Ummah de Dajjal zullen bevechten'. (Abu Dawud, Boek 14, Hadith 2526).

----------


## Muwahhidah

Ali ibn Shayban heeft de Profeet horen zeggen, 'Als iemand op het dak van een huis slaapt, met geen stenen afzetting om hem heen, dan is Allah's verantwoordelijkheid om hem te bewaken niet meer van toepassing'. (Abu Dawud, Boek 41, Hadith 5023).

----------


## Muwahhidah

Sa'd, moge Allah tevreden over hem zijn, heeft overgeveleverd dat op de dag waarop Makkah was overgenomen, de Profeet al zijn vijanden vergaf en bescherming beloofde, op vier mannen en twee vrouwen na. Ibn Abu Sarh was een van hun. Ibn Sarh ging zich achter Uthman ibn Affan verstoppen. Toen de Profeet mensen riep zodat ze hem trouw konden zweren, bracht Uthman ibn Affan die man met zich mee. Toen zei Uthman, 'O Boodschapper van Allah, accepteer zijn trouw zwering'. De Profeet keek hem drie keer aan en draaide zich van hem om. Na de derde keer, accepteerde hij zijn trouw zwering. En toen keek hij naar zijn metgezellen en zei, 'Waarom stond niemand van jullie op om hem te doden, nadat jullie zagen dat ik zijn trouw zwering niet wou accepteren?' Ze antwoordden, 'Wij weten niet, O Boodschapper van Allah, wat in uw hart ligt, waarom knipoogde u niet naar ons?' Hij antwoordde, 'Het past een Profeet niet om een verraderlijke oog te hebben!' (Abu Dawud, Boek 14, Hadith 2677).

----------


## Muwahhidah

Er is overgeleverd dat Abu Hurairah de Profeet, Allah's vrede en zegen zij met hem, heeft horen zeggen, 'Bij Degene in Wien's Hand mijn leven ligt, de zoon van Maria zal binnenkort als een oprechte rechter neerdalen. Hij zal de kruisen breken, de varkens doden en Jizia afschaffen. Er zal zoveel rijkdom zijn in die tijd, dat niemand het zal accepteren (i.e. als het aan hem zou worden aangeboden)'. (Sahih Muslim, Boek 1, Hadith 287).

----------


## Muwahhidah

Mu'awiyah ibn Suwayd heeft overgeleverd dat een man zijn slavin sloeg en de Profeet zei, 'Bevrijd haar'. (Abu Dawud, Boek 41, Hadith 5148).

----------


## Muwahhidah

Abu Dharr, moge Allah tevreden over hem zijn, heeft overgeleverd dat de Profeet, Allah's vrede en zegeningen zij met hem, zei, 'In de ochtend is men verplicht om aalmoes te geven namens alle boten in zijn vingers en tenen. Het groeten van iedereen die je tegenkomt onderweg is een aalmoes, aansporen tot goedheid is een aalmoes, het verbieden van het kwade is een aalmoes, het oprapen van dingen waar anderen aan kunnen struikelen op de weg is een aalmoes en seksueel gemeenschap hebben met je vrouw is een aalmoes'. (Abu Dawud, Boek 41, Hadith 5223).

----------


## Muwahhidah

Humaid ibn Abdur Rahman heeft overgeleverd dat een man naar de Profeet kwam en vroeg, 'O Boodschapper van Allah, leer me een paar dingen waar ik naar moet handelen. Vertel me niet teveel dingen, want anders zal ik het vergeten'. Hij zei, 'Wordt niet boos'. (Maliks Muwatta, Boek 47, Hadith 11).

----------


## Muwahhidah

Abu Usayd heeft overgeleverd dat toen de Profeet uit de Moskee kwam, hij mannen en vrouwen door elkaar in de straat zag lopen. Toen zei hij, 'Ga terug, want jullie mogen niet in het midden van de straat lopen! Loop aan de zijkanten van de straten'. En vanaf toen gingen de vrouwen zo dicht tegen de muur lopen, dat hun kleren de muur raakten. (Abu Dawud, Boek 41, Hadith 5252).

----------


## Muwahhidah

Abu Said Al Khudri heeft overgeleverd dat de Profeet, Allah's vrede en zegeningen zij met hem, zei, 'Als iemand drie dochter heeft en hij leert ze manieren bij, en hij trouwt ze en hun goed behandelt, dan zal hij het Paradijs intreden'. (Abu Dawud, Boek 41, Hadith 5128).

----------


## Muwahhidah

Abdullah ibn Abbas heeft de Profeet horen zeggen, 'Als iemand een dochter heeft, die hij niet levend begraaft, haar rechten niet geringschat en zijn zonen niet boven haar verkiest, dan zal Allah hem het Paradijs toelaten'. (Abu Dawud, Boek 41, Hadith 5127).

----------


## Muwahhidah

Er is overgeleverd dat Jundub zei, 'Een heidene kwam en ging achter de Profeet bidden. Toen de Profeet het gebed had afgesloten, ging de heidene weer op zijn kameel zitten. Toen hij aan het rijden was, zei hij, 'O Allah, wees alleen mij en Mohammad genadig, niemand anders!' Toen zei de Profeet, 'Denken jullie dat hij erger is verdwaald of zijn kameel? Hoorden jullie net wat hij zei?' Zijn metgezellen antwoorden, 'Jazeker'. (Abu Dawud, Boek 41, Hadith 4867).

----------


## Muwahhidah

Abu Musa Al Ashari heeft de Profeet, Allah's vrede en zegeningen zij met hem, horen zeggen, 'Toestemming om binnen te komen wordt slechts drie keer gevraagd. Als je toestemming krijgt, ga dan naar binnen, zo niet, ga dan weg'. (Maliks Muwatta, Boek 54, Hadith 2).

----------


## Muwahhidah

Er is overgeleverd dat de Profeet zei, 'Ik ben gestuurd om de manieren van mensen te verbeteren'. (Maliks Muwatta, Boek 47, Hadith 8).

----------


## Muwahhidah

Abu Umamah heeft de Profeet horen zeggen, 'Ik garandeer een huis in de omgeving van het Paradijs voor degene die ruzies vermijd al was het in de nacht, ik garandeer een huis in het midden van een Paradijs, voor degene die liegen vermijdt, ook al was het tijdens het vertellen van een grap, en ik garandeer een huis in de hoogste deel van het Paradijs voor degene die zijn karakter verbeterd'. (Abu Dawud, Boek 41, Hadith 4782).

----------


## Muwahhidah

Er is overgeleverd dat Aisha de Profeet, Allah's vrede en zegeningen zij met hem, heeft horen zeggen, 'Door zijn goede karakter kan de gelovige de graden van degenen bereiken die vrijwillig in de nachten bidden en over dag vasten'. (Abu Dawud, Boek 41, Hadith 4780).

----------


## Muwahhidah

Abu Hurairah, moge Allah tevreden over hem zijn, heeft overgeleverd dat de Profeet, Allah's vrede en zegeningen zij met hem, zei, 'Ik getuig dat niemand het waard is om aanbeden te worden behalve Allah en dat ik Zijn boodschapper ben. Als een dienaar op de Dag des Oordeels Allah ontmoet terwijl hij niet twijfelde aan deze getuigenis dan zal hij het Paradijs intreden'. (Sahih Muslim, Boek 1, Hadith 41).

----------


## Muwahhidah

Thawban heeft de Profeet, Allah's vrede en zegeningen zij met hem, horen zeggen, 'Ik waarschuw jullie voor een tijd dat zal aanbreken. De staten van de wereld zullen zich verenigen (i.e. Verenigde Staten) en elkaar uitnodigen om jullie weg te vagen, zoals mensen elkaar voor een eetmaal uitnodigen'. Ze vroegen, 'Zal dat gebeuren, omdat wij in de minderheid zullen zijn?' Hij antwoordde, 'Nee, jullie zullen zoals het schuim van de zee zijn, maar Allah zal het angst voor jullie uit de harten van jullie vijanden weghalen en hij zal in jullie harten, wahn werpen'. Ze vroegen, 'Wat is wahn, O Boodschapper van Allah?' Hij antwoordde, 'Liefde voor de wereld, en afkeer van de dood!' (Abu Dawud, Boek 37, Hadith 4284).

----------


## Muwahhidah

Abdullah, moge Allah tevreden over hem zijn, heeft de Profeet, Allah's vrede en zegeningen zij met hem, horen zeggen, 'De beste daden zijn het verrichten van de gebeden op tijd en het goed behandelen van je ouders'. (Sahih Muslim, Boek 1, Hadith 155).

----------


## Muwahhidah

Er is overgeleverd dat Abu Hurairah, moge Allah tevreden over hem zijn, de Profeet, Allah's vrede en zegeningen zij met hem. heeft horen zeggen, 'Vreest degene die zijn hoofd voor de Imam ophijst niet dat Allah zijn hoofd in een ezel'skop zal veranderen?' (Sahih Muslim, Boek 4, Hadith 859).

----------


## Muwahhidah

Abu Ayub Al Ansari heeft overgeleverd dat op een dag de Profeet op zijn kamelin zat te rijden. Een heidene kwam naar hem toe en greep de koord van de kamelin van de Profeet en zei, 'O Boodschapper van Allah, stel me op de hoogte van een daad dat mij dichter tot het Paradijs zal brengen, en mij verder van het Vuur zal verwijderen'. De Profeet zei tegen hem, 'De daad die je dichter tot het Paradijs zal brengen en jou van de Hel zal verwijderen is, dat je Allah aanbidt en niemand met Hem vereenzilvigt, dat je het gebed verricht, armenbelasting betaalt en je familie leden goed behandelt'. Nadat de Profeet dit aan hem vertelde vroeg hij aan de heidene om zijn kameel weer los te laten. (Sahih Muslim, Boek 1, Hadith 11).

----------


## Muwahhidah

Abu Hurairah heeft overgeleverd dat de Profeet zei, 'Allah zal aan het eind van elke honderd jaar, iemand laten opstaan die zijn religie weer zal verniewen naar zoals het hoorde (i.e. nadat mensen innovaties hebben ingebracht)'. (Abu Dawud, Boek 37, Hadith 4278).

----------


## Muwahhidah

Er is overgeleverd dat Abu Hurairah de Profeet heeft horen zeggen, 'Degene die over iets wordt gevraagd en hij verbergt het kennis die hij daarover heeft, zal met een teugel van Vuur worden (i.e. als een ezel) vastgemaakt, op de Dag des Oordeels'. (Abu Dawud, Boek 25, Hadith 3650).

----------


## Muwahhidah

Er is overgeleverd dat een man Abu Darda kwam en zei, 'Ik heb de Boodschapper van Allah horen zeggen, 'Als iemand een pad volgt en op zoek is naar kennis (i.e. over Islam), dan zal Allah hem op de paden van het Paradijs laten lopen. De Engelen dalen hun vleugels neer over degene die op zoek gaat naar kennis. De inwoners van de hemelen en de aarde en zelfs de vissen in de zeeen vragen vergeving voor de geleerde. De uitmuntednheid van een geleerde over een gewone man, is zoals dat van de maan over de andere sterren in de nacht. De geleerden zijn de erfgenamen van de Profeten. De Profeten laten geen Dinar of Dirham's achter maar kennis, en degene die daarvan neemt, heeft inderdaad iets groots genomen'. (Abu Dawud, Boek 25, Hadith 3634).

----------


## Muwahhidah

Er is overgeleverd dat de Profeet een man met schoenen tussen graven zag lopen en zei, 'O jij, die schoenen draagt! Wee jou! Doe je schoenen uit!' De man keek rond en toen hij de Profeet herkende deed hij onmiddelijk zijn schoenen uit. (Abu Dawud, Boek 20, Hadith 3224).

----------


## Muwahhidah

Er is overgeleverd door Aisha, moge Allah tevreden over haar zijn, dat de Profeet, Allah's vrede en zegeningen zij met hem, zei, 'Het breken van een bot van een dode, is gelijk aan het breken van zijn bot wanneer hij leeft'. (Abu Dawud, Boek 20, Hadith 3201).

----------


## Muwahhidah

Malik ibn Hybayrah heeft overgeleverd dat de Profeet zei, 'Als een Moslim sterft en drie rijen Moslims over hem bidden, dan is het Paradijs voor hem verzekerd'. Toen Malik zag dat de mensen bij een begravenisgebed te weinig waren, verdeelde hij ze in drie rijen. (Abu Dawud, Boek 20, Hadith 3160).

----------


## Muwahhidah

Er is overgeleverd door Abu Hurairah dat de Sahaba tegen de Profeet, Allah's vrede en zegeningen zij met hem, zeiden, 'Maakt u grappen met ons?' Hij antwoordde, 'Ja, maar ik zeg niks dan de waarheid (i.e. tijdens het maken van grappen)'. (Tirmidhie, Boek 35, Hadith 227).

----------


## Muwahhidah

Anas ibn Malik heeft overgeleverd dat de Profeet zei, 'Degene die de rituele reiniging verricht en dan een zieke Moslim een bezoek toebrengt, terwijl hij op de beloning van Allah hoopt, zal zestig jaren van de Hel worden verwijderd'. (Abu Dawud, Boek 20, Hadith 3091).

----------


## Muwahhidah

Er is overgeleverd dat Abdullah ibn Amr zei, 'Ik ging vroeger alles schrijven dat ik van de Boodschapper van Allah hoorde. Ik wou zelfs zijn gezegdes uit mijn hoofd leren. De Quraish verboden mij toen om dat te doen en zeiden, 'Schrijf je alles dat je van de Boodschapper van Allah hoort, terwijl hij slechts een mens is zoals ons, die spreekt wanneer hij blij is en boos?' Dus vanaf toen heb ik niks meer geschreven en toen ik dit aan de Profeet vertelde, wees hij met zijn vinger naar zijn mond en zei, 'Schrijf, bij Degene in Wien's hand mijn ziel ligt, niks dan de waarheid komt eruit!' (Abu Dawud, Boek 25, Hadith 3639).

----------


## Muwahhidah

De Profeet heeft gezegd, 'Een overledene zal in de kleren worden opgewekt waarin hij stierf'. (Abu Dawud, Boek 20, Hadith 3108).

----------


## Muwahhidah

Anas ibn Malik zei, 'De Martelaren van Uhud waren niet gewassen, maar ze werden met hun bloed begraven. Er waren ook geen gebeden voor ze verricht (i.e. omdat ze niet dood zijn, maar leven in het Paradijs)'. (Abu Dawud, Boek 20, Hadith 3129).

----------


## Muwahhidah

Er is overgeleverd dat een man naar de Profeet kwam en hij had een mantel bij zich, waar hij iets in gevangen had. De man zei tegen de Profeet, 'O Boodschapper van Allah, ik hoorde in de bomen het geluid van pasgeboren vogeltjes. Ik pakte ze en gooide ze in mijn mantel. Toen kwam hun moeder en draaide rondjes boven mijn hoofd. Ik liet haar die kuikentjes zien en zij dook ook in het mantel, dus nu heb ik ze allemaal gevangen genomen'. De Profeet, Allah's vrede en zegeningen zij met hem, zei, 'Laat ze gaan'. Dus de man liet ze gaan, maar de moeder bleef nog steeds bij haar kuikentjes. Toen vroeg de Profeet aan zijn metgezellen, 'Zijn jullie verrast over de liefde van dat moeder voor haar kuikentjes?' Ze antwoordden, 'Ja, O Boodschapper van Allah'. Toen zei de Profeet, 'Ik zweer bij Degene die mij met de waarheid stuurde, Allah houdt meer van Zijn dienaren dan een moeder van haar kinderen. Breng ze terug en leg ze neer waar je ze vandaag had gepakt'. (Abu Dawud, Boek 20, Hadith 3083).

----------


## Muwahhidah

Abu Hurairah heeft overgeleverd dat de Profeet, Allah's vrede en zegeningen zij met hem, zei, 'De Joden waren in 71 sektes verdeeld, de Christenen waren in 72 sektes verdeeld en mijn Ummah zal in 73 sektes verdeeld worden'. (Abu Dawud, Boek 40, Hadith 4579).

----------


## Muwahhidah

Abu Bakrah heeft overgeleverd dat de Profeet, Allah's vreden en zegeningen zij met hem, zei, 'Allah heeft het Paradijs verboden voor degene die een ander doodt, terwijl hij hem bescherming had beloofd'. (Abu Dawud, Boek 14, Hadith 2754).

----------


## Muwahhidah

Sahl ibn Sad heeft overgeleverd dat een beker vol met melk naar de Profeet werd gebracht en hij dronk ervan. Aan zijn rechterkant zat een jongentje en aan zijn linkerkant zaten oude mannen. Na het nemen van een paar slokken zei de Profeet tegen het jongen, 'Zou je mij toestaan om de rest van het melk, aan de anderen te geven?' De jongen zei, 'O Boodschapper van Allah, ik zou niemand voorang geven bij het drinken van een beker waar jij in hebt gedronken'. Dus de Profeet gaf het aan hem en hij dronk het'. (Sahih Muslim, Boek 40, Hadith 541).

----------


## Muwahhidah

Abu Rafi heeft de Profeet horen zeggen, 'Laat mij niemand onder jullie vinden, die op zijn bank zit te leunen en hoort dat ik iets verboden of toegestaan heb (i.e. in Hadith's) en dan zegt, 'Wij weten daar niks over. Wij volgen wat we in Allah's boek vinden'. (Abu Dawud, Boek 40, Hadith 4588).

----------


## Muwahhidah

Ali ibn Abu Talib heeft overgeleverd dat hij een slavin en haar kind van elkaar scheidde en de Profeet verbood dat. (Abu Dawud, Boek 14, Hadith 2690).

----------


## Muwahhidah

Er is overgeleverd dat Imran ibn Hysayn zei, 'Een man kwam naar de Boodschapper van Allah en zei, 'Vrede zij met jou'. De Profeet beantwoordde zijn groet en de man ging zitten. Toen zei de Profeet, 'Tien (i.e. beloningen voor hem)'. Een ander man kwam en zei, 'Allah's vrede zij met jou'. De Profeet beantwoordde zijn groet en de man ging zitten. Toen zei de Profeet, 'Twintig'. Toen kwam een andere man en zei, 'Allah's vrede en zegeningen zij met jou'. De Profeet beantwoordde ook zijn groet en de man ging zitten. Toen zei de Profeet, 'Dertig'. (Abu Dawud, Boek 41, Hadith 5176).

----------


## Muwahhidah

Said ibn Zayd heeft overgeleverd dat de Profeet zei, 'Degene die gedoodt wordt omdat hij zijn bezittingen verdedigde is een Martelaar, en ook degene die is gedoodt omdat hij zijn familie, zijn bloed en religie wou verdedigen'. (Abu Dawud, Boek 40, Hadith 4754).

----------


## Muwahhidah

Abu Dharr heeft de Profeet, Allah's vrede en zegeningen zij met hem, horen zeggen, 'Degene die zich ook maar ter grootte van een handslengte van de Ummah afscheidt, heeft de strop van Islam van zijn nek afgehaald'. (Abu Dawud, Boek 40, Hadith 4740).

----------


## Muwahhidah

Samurah ibn Jundub heeft de Profeet, Allah's vrede en zegeningen zij met hem, horen zeggen, 'Degene die zich met de ongelovigen verenigt en samen met hun leeft (i.e. zonder reden), is zoals hun'. (Abu Dawud, Boek 14, Hadith 2781).

----------


## Muwahhidah

Abu Hurairah heeft overgeleverd dat een heidene naar de Profeet toekwam en met kracht aan de mantel van de Profeet trok. Omdat hij de mantel zo hard trok, verwonde hij de nek van de Profeet. De Profeet draaide zich om en keek hem aan. De heidene zei, 'Laad deze twee kamelen van mij met je goederen, want je hebt me niks gegeven van je vaders bezittingen!' De Profeet zei tegen hem, 'Nee, ik vraag Allah's vergeving' drie keer. Toen zei hij, 'Ik zal je kameel niet vullen totdat je verontschuldiging aanbiedt, voor wat je mij net aandeed'. En elke keer zei de heidene, 'Ik zweer bij Allah, dat ik dat niet zal doen!' Toen riep de Profeet iemand en zei tegen hem, 'Laad deze twee kamelen van deze man, laad de ene kameel met graan en de andere met dadels'. Toen draaide hij zich van de heidene om en zei tegen hem, 'Ga maar, met de zegeningen van Allah'. (Abu Dawud, Boek 41, Hadith 4757).

----------


## Muwahhidah

Er is overgeleverd dat Abdullah ibn Masud, moge Allah tevreden over hem zijn, heeft de Profeet, Allah's vrede en zegeningen zij met hem, horen zeggen, 'De meest genadige onder de mensen, tijdens het doden, zijn de gelovigen'. (Abu Dawud, Boek 14, Hadith 2660).

----------


## Muwahhidah

Anas ibn Malik heeft overgeleverd dat de Profeet, Allah's vrede en zegeningen zij met hem, zei, 'Voor elke verrader zal er een vlag zijn op de Dag des Oordeels en daarmee zal hij worden herkend (i.e. door de mensen)'. (Sahih Muslim, Boek 19, Hadith 4308).

----------


## Muwahhidah

Abu Rafi ibn Amr Al Ghifari zei, 'Toen ik nog een kind was, gooide ik vaak stenen op de palm bomen van de Ansaar. Dus ik werd gepakt en ze brachten naar de Profeet. Toen zei hij, 'O kind, waarom gooi je stenen op de palm bomen?' Ik antwoordde, 'Ik eet ze'. De Profeet zei, 'Gooi geen stenen op palm bomen, maar eet wat op de grond valt'. Toen aaide hij met zijn hand op mijn hoofd en zei, 'O Allah, vul zijn buik'. (Abu Dawud, Boek 14, Hadith 2616).

----------


## Muwahhidah

Abu Said Al Khudri heeft de Profeet, Allah's vrede en zegeningen zij met hem, horen zeggen, 'Als er drie mensen (i.e. of meer) op reis zijn, dan moeten zij een van hun als de Ameer kiezen'. (Abu Dawud, Boek 14, Hadith 2602).

----------


## Muwahhidah

Zadhan heeft overgeleverd dat Ibn Omar, moge Allah tevreden over hem zijn, een slaaf van hem riep en zag wonden op zijn rug. Ibn Omar zei tegen hem, 'Ik heb je pijn aangedaan'. Zijn slaaf zei, 'Nee'. Maar Ibn Omar zei, 'Je bent vrij'. Toen pakte hij zand van de grond en zei, 'Er is geen beloning voor (het vrijlaten van deze slaaf), want ik heb de Boodschapper van Allah, vrede en zegeningen zij met hem, horen zeggen, 'Degene die zijn slaaf slaat of hem in zijn gezicht klapt, dan is zijn straf dat hij hem vrij moet laten'. (Sahih Muslim, Boek 15, Hadith 4079).

----------


## Muwahhidah

Abu Darda heeft de Profeet, Allah's vrede en zegeningen zij met hem, horen zeggen, 'De voorspraak van martelaren zal geacepteerd worden voor zeventig van zijn familie leden (i.e. die anders naar de Hel zouden gaan, door hun zonden)'. (Abu Dawud, Beok 14, Hadith 2516).

----------


## Muwahhidah

Hasana heeft overgeleverd dat iemand vroeg, 'Wie zijn in het Paradijs?' De Profeet antwoordde, 'De Profeten zijn in het Paradijs, de Martelaren zijn in het Paradijs, de zuigelingen zijn in het Paradijs en de levend begraven kinderen zijn in het Paradijs'. (Abu Dawud, Boek 14, Hadith 2515).

----------


## Muwahhidah

Er is overgeleverd dat Abu Hurairah, moge Allah tevreden over hem zijn dat een man vroeg, 'O Boodschapper van Allah! (Wat denkt u over) een man die Jihad wilt voeren op de Weg van Allah, voor wereldse zaken?' De Profeet antwoordde, 'Er is geen beloning voor hem'. De mensen schroken door de woorden van de Profeet en ze stuurden die man weer en zeiden, 'Ga terug naar de Boodschapper van Allah, vrede zij met hem, want mischien heeft hij je niet goed berepen'. Toen kwam de man weer terug en vroeg weer, 'O Boodschapper van Allah! (Wat denkt u over) een man die Jihad wilt voeren op de Weg van Allah, voor wereldse zaken?' De Profeet antwoordde, 'Er is geen beloning voor hem'. De mensen stuurden hem voor de derde keer en de Profeet antwoordde weer, 'Er is geen beloning voor hem'. (Abu Dawud, Boek 14, Hadith 2510).

----------


## Muwahhidah

Er is overgeleverd dat Khalid ibn Walied de Profeet heeft horen zeggen, 'Als de mensen een onrechtvaardige mens slecht zien handelen, en ze houden hem niet tegen, zal Allah ze allemaal straffen!' (Abu Dawud, Boek 37, Hadith 4324).

----------


## Muwahhidah

Abu Umamah heeft overgeleverd dat de Profeet zei, 'Degene die niet op Jihad gaat, of een Mojahid voorziet, of hij op de familie van de Mojahid let wanneer hij weg is, zal door Allah getroffen worden door een grote ramp'. (Abu Dawud, Boek 14, Hadith 2497).

----------


## Muwahhidah

Er is overgeleverd dat Mu'awiyah zei, 'Hijrah (i.e. Migratie van slechte landen, naar goede Islamitishe landen) zal niet ophouden totdat er geen berouw meer zal worden geacepteertd, en het tonen van berouw zal niet ophouden totdat de zon in het Westen opkomt'. (Abu Dawud, Boek 14, Hadith 2473).

----------


## Muwahhidah

Overgeleverd door Abu Hurairah, dat de Profeet, Allah's vrede en Zijn zegen zij met hem, zei, 'Een enkele expeditie in de voormiddag of in de namiddag besteedt op het pad van Allah (i.e Jihad) is beter dan alles waar de zon op rijst en daalt'. (Sahih Bukharie, Boek 52, Hadith 51).

----------


## Muwahhidah

Overgeleverd door Samura, dat de Profeet, Allah's vrede en zegeningen zij met hem, zei, €˜Vorige nacht kwamen twee mannen naar mij toe (i.e in een droom). Ze lieten me een boom bestijgen en toen lieten ze me toe in een beter en superiurder huis, waarvan ik het soortgelijke nooit gezien had. Een van hun zei, €˜Dit is het huis van de Shuhadah€™. (Sahih Bukhari, Boek 52, Hadith 49).

----------


## Muwahhidah

Er is overgeleverd dat Abdur Rahman ibn Uthman zei, 'Een dokter vroeg aan de Profeet of hij kikkers mocht gebruiken voor medicijnen, en de Profeet verbood hem om ze te doden'. (Abu Dawud, Boek 41, Hadith 5249).

----------


## Muwahhidah

Abbas ibn Mirdaus, moge Allah tevreden over hem zijn, heeft overgeleverd dat de Profeet, Allah's vrede en zegeningen zij met hem, ging lachen toen Abu Bakr of Omar ibn Khattab tegen hem zei, 'Moge Allah je tanden laten lachen!' (Abu Dawud, Boek 41, Hadith 5215).

----------


## Muwahhidah

Abdullah bn Masud, moge Allah tevreden over hem zijn, heeft overgeleverd dat hij de Profeet, Allah's vrede en zegeningen zij met hem, heeft horen zeggen, 'Degene die geloofde, al was het maar zo weinig als het gewicht van een mosterd zaadje, zal het Vuur niet intreden en degene die trots had in zijn hart, al was het maar zo weinig als het gewicht van een mosterd zaadje, hij zal het Paradijs niet intreden'. (Sahih Muslim, Boek 1, Hadith 165).

----------


## Gezellige-Meisje



----------


## Gezellige-Meisje



----------


## Gezellige-Meisje



----------


## Gezellige-Meisje



----------


## Gezellige-Meisje



----------


## Gezellige-Meisje



----------


## Gezellige-Meisje



----------


## Muwahhidah



----------


## Muwahhidah



----------


## Muwahhidah



----------


## Muwahhidah



----------


## Muwahhidah



----------


## Muwahhidah



----------


## Muwahhidah



----------


## Muwahhidah



----------


## Muwahhidah



----------


## Muwahhidah



----------


## Muwahhidah



----------


## Muwahhidah



----------


## Muwahhidah



----------


## Muwahhidah



----------


## Muwahhidah



----------


## Muwahhidah



----------


## Muwahhidah



----------


## Muwahhidah



----------


## Muwahhidah



----------


## Muwahhidah



----------


## Muwahhidah



----------


## Muwahhidah



----------


## Muwahhidah



----------


## Muwahhidah



----------


## Muwahhidah



----------


## Muwahhidah



----------


## Muwahhidah



----------


## Muwahhidah



----------


## Muwahhidah



----------


## Muwahhidah



----------


## Muwahhidah



----------


## Muwahhidah



----------


## Muwahhidah



----------


## Muwahhidah



----------


## Muwahhidah



----------


## Muwahhidah



----------


## Muwahhidah



----------


## Muwahhidah



----------


## Muwahhidah



----------


## Muwahhidah



----------


## Muwahhidah



----------


## Muwahhidah



----------


## Muwahhidah



----------


## Muwahhidah



----------


## Muwahhidah



----------


## Muwahhidah



----------


## Muwahhidah



----------


## Muwahhidah



----------


## Muwahhidah



----------


## Muwahhidah



----------


## Muwahhidah



----------


## Muwahhidah



----------


## Muwahhidah



----------


## Muwahhidah



----------


## Muwahhidah



----------


## Muwahhidah



----------


## Muwahhidah



----------


## Muwahhidah



----------


## Muwahhidah



----------


## Muwahhidah



----------


## Muwahhidah



----------


## Muwahhidah



----------


## Muwahhidah



----------


## Muwahhidah



----------


## Muwahhidah



----------


## Muwahhidah



----------


## Muwahhidah



----------


## Muwahhidah



----------


## Muwahhidah



----------


## Muwahhidah



----------


## Muwahhidah



----------


## Muwahhidah



----------


## Muwahhidah



----------


## Muwahhidah



----------


## Muwahhidah



----------


## Muwahhidah



----------


## Muwahhidah



----------


## Muwahhidah



----------


## Muwahhidah



----------


## Muwahhidah



----------


## Muwahhidah



----------


## Muwahhidah



----------


## Muwahhidah



----------


## Muwahhidah



----------


## Muwahhidah



----------


## Muwahhidah



----------


## Muwahhidah



----------


## Muwahhidah



----------


## Muwahhidah



----------


## Muwahhidah



----------


## Muwahhidah



----------


## Muwahhidah



----------


## Muwahhidah



----------


## Muwahhidah



----------


## Muwahhidah



----------


## Muwahhidah



----------


## Muwahhidah



----------


## Muwahhidah



----------


## Muwahhidah



----------


## Muwahhidah



----------


## Muwahhidah



----------


## Muwahhidah



----------


## Muwahhidah



----------


## Muwahhidah



----------


## Muwahhidah



----------


## Muwahhidah



----------


## Muwahhidah



----------


## Muwahhidah



----------


## Muwahhidah



----------


## Muwahhidah



----------


## Muwahhidah



----------


## Muwahhidah



----------


## Muwahhidah



----------


## Muwahhidah



----------


## Muwahhidah



----------


## Muwahhidah



----------


## Muwahhidah



----------


## Muwahhidah



----------


## Muwahhidah



----------


## Muwahhidah



----------


## Muwahhidah



----------


## Muwahhidah



----------


## Muwahhidah



----------


## Muwahhidah



----------


## Muwahhidah



----------


## Muwahhidah



----------


## Muwahhidah



----------


## Muwahhidah



----------


## Muwahhidah



----------


## Muwahhidah



----------


## Muwahhidah



----------


## Muwahhidah



----------


## Muwahhidah



----------


## Muwahhidah



----------


## Muwahhidah



----------


## Muwahhidah



----------


## Muwahhidah



----------


## Muwahhidah



----------


## Muwahhidah



----------


## Muwahhidah



----------


## Muwahhidah



----------


## Muwahhidah



----------


## Muwahhidah



----------


## Muwahhidah



----------


## Muwahhidah



----------


## Muwahhidah



----------


## Muwahhidah



----------


## Muwahhidah



----------


## Muwahhidah



----------


## Muwahhidah



----------


## Muwahhidah



----------


## Muwahhidah



----------


## Muwahhidah



----------


## Muwahhidah



----------


## Muwahhidah



----------


## Muwahhidah



----------


## Muwahhidah



----------


## Muwahhidah



----------


## Muwahhidah



----------


## Muwahhidah



----------


## Muwahhidah



----------


## Muwahhidah



----------


## Muwahhidah



----------


## Muwahhidah



----------


## Muwahhidah



----------


## Muwahhidah



----------


## Muwahhidah



----------


## Muwahhidah



----------


## Muwahhidah



----------


## Muwahhidah



----------


## Muwahhidah



----------


## Muwahhidah



----------


## Muwahhidah



----------


## Muwahhidah



----------


## Muwahhidah



----------


## Muwahhidah



----------


## Muwahhidah



----------


## Muwahhidah



----------


## Muwahhidah



----------


## Muwahhidah



----------


## Muwahhidah



----------


## Muwahhidah



----------


## Muwahhidah



----------


## Muwahhidah



----------


## Muwahhidah

waarom zet je daar blootte vrouwen benen, is dat nodig? je moet andermans topic niet vervuilen met dat soort rotzooi

----------


## Muwahhidah



----------


## Muwahhidah



----------


## Muwahhidah



----------


## Muwahhidah



----------


## Muwahhidah



----------


## Muwahhidah



----------


## Muwahhidah



----------


## Muwahhidah



----------


## Ruqayyah

Normale plaatjes anders niets plaatsen asjeblieft

----------


## Ruqayyah

> Doe eens even normaal?
> Vind de henna met bruidsjurk en pumps erg mooi, en aangezien jij alleen maar dezelfde soort plaatsen plaats..
> Misschien ook leuk voor leden die niet zo van bergen rotsen etc houden


Open een eigen topic niet in mijn topic. Ik vind de plaatjes van muwahhidah mooi

----------


## Muwahhidah

> Doe eens even normaal?
> Vind de henna met bruidsjurk en pumps erg mooi, en aangezien jij alleen maar dezelfde soort plaatsen plaats..
> Misschien ook leuk voor leden die niet zo van bergen rotsen etc houden


als je jouw soort van plaatjes wilt plaatsen open een eigen topic

----------


## Ruqayyah

> Normaal in de zin van?
> Zou je even kunnen aangeven wat wel en niet kan?


Heel simpel geen haram zoals bloot. Je hoeft helemaal niets dit is mijn topic

----------


## Muwahhidah



----------


## Muwahhidah



----------


## Ruqayyah

Niet in mijn topic plaatsen als ik jou moet gaan uitleggen wat wel en niet kan, dan liever niet

----------


## Ruqayyah

Muwahhidah hoe is het. Ben je vanavod online? Ik zie jou dan

----------


## Muwahhidah



----------


## Muwahhidah

> Muwahhidah hoe is het. Ben je vanavod online? Ik zie jou dan


Alhamdulilaah, is goed, ik spreek je dan

----------


## Ruqayyah

> Alhamdulilaah, is goed, ik spreek je dan


Check je pm hahah

----------


## Muwahhidah

> Check je pm hahah


lol... yek thamshoemt waga

----------


## Muwahhidah



----------


## Muwahhidah



----------


## Muwahhidah



----------


## Muwahhidah



----------


## Muwahhidah



----------


## Muwahhidah



----------


## Muwahhidah



----------


## Muwahhidah



----------


## Muwahhidah



----------


## Muwahhidah



----------


## Muwahhidah



----------


## Muwahhidah



----------


## Muwahhidah



----------


## Muwahhidah



----------


## Muwahhidah



----------


## Muwahhidah



----------


## Muwahhidah



----------


## Muwahhidah



----------


## Muwahhidah



----------


## Muwahhidah



----------


## Muwahhidah



----------


## Muwahhidah



----------


## Muwahhidah



----------


## Muwahhidah



----------


## Muwahhidah



----------


## Oumaimaaaaa

Up er zitten leuke plaatjes tussen!!

----------


## -B-Karim-B-

Mooi hoor!

----------


## Muwahhidah



----------


## Muwahhidah



----------


## Muwahhidah



----------


## Muwahhidah



----------


## Muwahhidah



----------


## Muwahhidah



----------


## Muwahhidah



----------


## Muwahhidah



----------


## Muwahhidah



----------


## Muwahhidah



----------


## Muwahhidah



----------


## Muwahhidah



----------


## Muwahhidah



----------


## Muwahhidah



----------


## Muwahhidah



----------


## Muwahhidah



----------


## Muwahhidah



----------


## Muwahhidah



----------


## Muwahhidah



----------


## Muwahhidah



----------


## Muwahhidah



----------


## Ruqayyah

> 


mooi!!

----------


## Muwahhidah

> mooi!!


heey habibi alles goed, ben je net online gekomen?

----------


## Ruqayyah

> heey habibi alles goed, ben je net online gekomen?


ja zag jou online dacht even hai zeggen

----------


## Muwahhidah

> ja zag jou online dacht even hai zeggen


plaats ook effe mee,

----------


## Ruqayyah

> plaats ook effe mee,


misschien later ok

----------


## Ruqayyah

> 


oeff Nice

----------


## Ruqayyah

> 


aparte kleur

----------


## Ruqayyah

> 


waarom hebje foto van mijn huis geplaatst!!!

----------


## Muwahhidah

> waarom hebje foto van mijn huis geplaatst!!!


lol.....

----------


## Ruqayyah



----------


## Muwahhidah



----------


## Muwahhidah

> 


prachtig

----------


## Muwahhidah



----------


## Muwahhidah



----------


## Ruqayyah

> 


aaaah cute

----------


## Muwahhidah



----------


## Muwahhidah

hier is cute lol...

----------


## Ruqayyah

> 


allatief gataar

----------


## Ruqayyah

> hier is cute lol...


hhhhahhahahah

----------


## Muwahhidah

hier is cute

----------


## Muwahhidah



----------


## Muwahhidah



----------


## Ruqayyah

> 


speek je later inchallah

----------


## Muwahhidah



----------


## Muwahhidah

> speek je later inchallah


is goed, insh'Allaah doe rustig aan oke Hayaki Allaah

----------


## Muwahhidah



----------


## Muwahhidah



----------


## Muwahhidah



----------


## Muwahhidah



----------


## Muwahhidah



----------


## Muwahhidah



----------


## Muwahhidah



----------


## Muwahhidah



----------


## Muwahhidah



----------


## Muwahhidah



----------


## Muwahhidah



----------


## Muwahhidah



----------


## Muwahhidah



----------


## Muwahhidah



----------


## Muwahhidah



----------


## Muwahhidah



----------


## Muwahhidah



----------


## Muwahhidah



----------


## Muwahhidah



----------


## Muwahhidah



----------


## Muwahhidah



----------


## Muwahhidah



----------


## Muwahhidah



----------


## Muwahhidah



----------


## Muwahhidah



----------


## Muwahhidah



----------


## Muwahhidah



----------


## Muwahhidah



----------


## Muwahhidah



----------


## Muwahhidah



----------


## Muwahhidah



----------


## Muwahhidah



----------


## Muwahhidah



----------


## Muwahhidah



----------


## Muwahhidah



----------


## Muwahhidah



----------


## Muwahhidah



----------


## Muwahhidah



----------


## Muwahhidah



----------


## Muwahhidah



----------


## Muwahhidah

> 


.....

----------

